# Marks Home Brew confirmed to stay open then sold



## freek (7/4/14)

I am gutted to learn that Mark has been doing it tough and is on the verge of closing his doors. Last week he was out of base malt and did not know if he was going to order more. No dramas to be out of a certain type of yeast or fancy hop, but this is something else.

Mark has provided such a handy service to me over the last two years, and without him I probably would not have stuck it out with all grain brewing. For me it was also sad to see him so depressed about his financial situation.

I wish there was something that I could do to help out, but feel there is nothing that can be done. If nothing else I want to salute this man for what he has done for me.

Moderator's post : See this post for confirmation that MHB will be remaining in business in the forseeable future:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79400-marks-home-brew-confirmed-to-stay-open/?p=1161975


----------



## mckenry (7/4/14)

Shit. Bad news.


----------



## Crusty (7/4/14)

freek said:


> I am gutted to learn that Mark has been doing it tough and is on the verge of closing his doors. Last week he was out of base malt and did not know if he was going to order more. No dramas to be out of a certain type of yeast or fancy hop, but this is something else.
> 
> Mark has provided such a handy service to me over the last two years, and without him I probably would not have stuck it out with all grain brewing. For me it was also sad to see him so depressed about his financial situation.
> 
> I wish there was something that I could do to help out, but feel there is nothing that can be done. If nothing else I want to salute this man for what he has done for me.


Gee, that really sucks. ( if he is closing down )
It's a shame to see people end up in that situation & working your arse off these days just doesn't seem to pay.
I don't know the guy personally & have never been a customer of his but I hate seeing anyone close shop for business, especially one that he is obviously passionate about. I'm sure I speak for a lot of us forum members when I too send a shout out to Mark's Homebrew.
Here's hoping that the financial crap won't cloud his judgement & we hope he gets through it, eventually.
Cheers MHB.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/4/14)

It will be a real shame if he can't continue to provide the widest range of malts at the lowest prices plus with the use of brew builder. I've been a customer for a few years now and am at odds to figure our how or where to get my ale grain knowledge and Ingredients from.


----------



## jaypes (7/4/14)

Maybe a BB through him might be a good gesture from the local AHBers


----------



## Yob (7/4/14)

I thought he just relocated? 

I'm sure I can find something I need in his store I'll need... 

Jump in peeps, support.


----------



## manticle (7/4/14)

I'd buy an oxygen setup if he got them in again but maybe just hold off on the speculation till the man himself can respond.


----------



## Yob (7/4/14)

Says its stocked Manticle, was looking at that myself...


----------



## Mardoo (8/4/14)

I talked to him on Thursday 3/4/14 and was very sad to hear him say he was probably closing down, and as the OP said, out of base malt. He said he wasn't taking orders until he decided what to do. MHB if you read this you've been a huge asset to me in your posts on the forum and I hope you find a way to make a real living from your passion.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (8/4/14)

I only just discovered them..


----------



## joshuahardie (8/4/14)

One of the few people in this place who when they speak, you should grab a square of carpet, sit down and listen.

I hope this is something you can push through MHB, your store has always been a tremendous resource for me.


----------



## sp0rk (8/4/14)

Mark's was my first foray into AG, I stopped into his shop on my drive through to Sydney and chatted with him for an hour or so in the shop (much to my wife's displeasure  )
I haven't ordered from him recently, but if a BB will help revitalize things for a while, I'll gladly grab some stuff from him
I'm possibly moving down that way after the Mrs finishes her Uni degree as well, I really hope MHB doesn't disappear before then


----------



## Judanero (8/4/14)

I really hope he can figure out a way to keep operating and it is still worthwhile to do so.

MHB IS the go-to guy for All-grain homebrew in Newcastle/hunter.

Ridiculous amount of knowledge, best prices, and brew builder rocks.. Just wish I had more time to brew so I could show my support.


----------



## Rurik (8/4/14)

It is what it is, margins in the Home Brew industry are razor thin and people are always undercutting everybody. Just remember next time you go to order something on the cheap rather then buy it from your local retailer. What is it really going to cost you?


----------



## sp0rk (8/4/14)

Rurik said:


> It is what it is, margins in the Home Brew industry are razor thin and people are always undercutting everybody. Just remember next time you go to order something on the cheap rather then buy it from your local retailer. What is it really going to cost you?


This is very true
I'm happy to spend the $10-$15 extra for a sack of grain at my LHBS if it means He's going to be around the next time I need a sack
I'm a fan of a bargain, but you really do have to support your locals


----------



## eloschgimpel (8/4/14)

Judanero said:


> MHB IS the go-to guy for All-grain homebrew in Newcastle/hunter.


Make that NSW mate


----------



## Nath83 (8/4/14)

This is indeed sad news. I believe Mark may have some things lined up using his connections in breweries, so I hope for Mark's sake he gets onto something good.

As for grains in Newcastle after closing time, the Newcastle Home Brew Shop at Islington is going to be stocking a much wider range of grains. I popped in today and it sounds like he's going to be purchasing Brewbuilder and doing something very similar.

He let me know to check his website in the next couple days as he's putting up a list of the grains he'll be stocking. At the moment, he's not looking to hold liquid yeasts until demand increases. 

His prices will be no doubt higher than Marks, but if that keeps him in business and us drunk then that's cool!


----------



## TimT (8/4/14)

Was just going to say. Saw that there was a competing outlet in Newcastle which may be why business is so tough for Mark.

I hope he pulls through as we ought to treasure the old experienced brewers out there. I can't do much to support since I'm in Melbourne but.


----------



## Hpal (8/4/14)

Then where am I going to get my grain (crushed), hops and yeast from locally? (Newcastle area) I really dont want to buy a mill and bulk grain. Dont know of any local suppliers


----------



## DU99 (8/4/14)

Has anyone in the area rang him to find out if it's true.


----------



## QldKev (8/4/14)

Hpal said:


> Then where am I going to get my grain (crushed), hops and yeast from locally? (Newcastle area) I really dont want to buy a mill and bulk grain. Dont know of any local suppliers


Support the LHBS while you can. I was without one for too long so have gotten kind of used to it, but to get out of the habit of having soo much grain and hops on hand would be nice.

In the other thread on this, they discussed another local option for you.


----------



## dicko (8/4/14)

QldKev said:


> Support the LHBS while you can. I was without one for too long so have gotten kind of used to it, but to get out of the habit of having soo much grain and hops on hand would be nice.
> 
> In the other thread on this, they discussed another local option for you.


I have just merged the two threads and moved them to the "The Pub"... MHB may be closing? one thread on it is enough.


----------



## SJW (8/4/14)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hopefully he makes a decision soon as beer production needs to keep on rolling. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]If he shuts down I will be back to 25kg bulk bag buys and cracking grain myself. [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]He did not sound overly optimistic last week but we should not speculate.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]I'm sure Mark will let all his customers know one way or another. But as I have 4 kegs that are sucking slurry at the moment I am down for a few bags in the Sydney bulk buy. Goes against the way I would like it, but if Marks got no malt............we can’t buy it.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Sit tight, and drink VB in the meantime. [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]J[/SIZE]


----------



## Bizier (8/4/14)

I wish MHB all the best. He has provided the community with a great service for longer than I've been brewing. One of the few retailers who are worth listening to.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/4/14)

I wish him well. I've regretfully never bought anything from his store, but his contributions here have been invaluable and his knowledge of the science of brewing is equalled by few on this forum.

I guess it goes to show that being in business for yourself is bloody hard.


----------



## GABBA110360 (8/4/14)

one of the problems the lhbs faces is I reckon I can buy it cheaper at bigw or coles.
whether bigw or coles sell homebrew cans or not they will still be there .
but they don't sell the little bits like taps grommets airlocks etc.
if you don't support your lhbs it wont be there when you want the little bits.
my2cents
ken


----------



## Hpal (8/4/14)

It will be sad to see Mark go, he is a top bloke and a wealth of knowledge. I hear that the Newcastle brew shop will be getting more grains in (weyermann etc) possibly Friday or next week. And maybe they will take over the brew builder software, this will be a good thing. Prices may be higher but if it ensures that we can get ingredients when we need them, so be it.


----------



## barls (8/4/14)

GABBA110360 said:


> one of the problems the lhbs faces is I reckon I can buy it cheaper at bigw or coles.
> whether bigw or coles sell homebrew cans or not they will still be there .
> but they don't sell the little bits like taps grommets airlocks etc.
> if you don't support your lhbs it wont be there when you want the little bits.
> ...


those two dont stock grain or hops mate.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (8/4/14)

After discovering Marks Home Brew relatively recently I often thought they were really cheap (and shipping to Sydney was amazing cheap too) and I was looking forward to never having to buy a sack of grain / 1kg bags of hops to make up a brew up without it costing the world, with extremely limited storage space being able to order the pack and have it all together was awesome.

I really hope the shop fires up - it really does have the potential to become the key supplier for all of NSW AG home brew as nothing else that i'm aware of comes close to offering the same functionality as the brewbuilder and his custom ordering system did.

It would take me all of 30 seconds to order my favourite custom recipe pack from his website / brewbuilder, i'd have 4 fully custom AG brew packages setup, weighed out and all packed together waiting for me on a Thursday morning after ordering and paying on the Tuesday. Brew all weekend and great times. 

Will be sorely missed..


----------



## GABBA110360 (8/4/14)

barls said:


> those two dont stock grain or hops mate.


I was meaning stuff bigw or coles buy from your lhbs for an extra dollar
cheers


----------



## black_labb (8/4/14)

Just made an order for some things I'll probably want soonish. Either it will help business a bit or it will ease clearing out what stock is left. 

From the one in shop visit and the email exchanges I've had with him it seems that he puts his passion before the business and does his best to support brewers. I hope he can figure something out to try and get the business side of things running well without taking the passion out of it; hopefully it's not too late.

The homebrew industry is a difficult one to be in. Some industries are propped up by customers who will spend big money regularly but home brewers tend to be a pretty frugal bunch and it's hard to make some profit on some things. I remember when I was in and Mark was frustrated that someone went through the trouble of reverse engineering a product he developed and posted the part numbers and where to get them from. The worst part was that it only saved about 20% which was pretty much his (measly) profit margin which included his time in researching and developing the item, putting them together and paying up front for the products that hadn't yet been sold. It makes the industry quite frustrating.

Good luck to him.


----------



## Dropper Grogan (9/4/14)

Marks Home Brew

I put in an order last Wednesday and called in Friday afternoon to pick it up. Mark said he had no basemalt and that I probably wouldn't be getting another order as he was closing down. Said he would talk to his accountant and bank manager and then email his clients. Nothing received yet.

I really am sorry to see Mark probably go out of business. He is a great bloke, fantastic knowledge and Brewbuilder is great to use. I love all grain brewing and Marks new shop was awesome. He said that there are just not enough all grain brewers to support his shop.

This is terrible but I wish Mark all the best in what he does next. He would be a great brewer at any top class craft brewery.

Will have to look for a new supplier in Newcastle.


----------



## Camo6 (9/4/14)

If this is the case I wish him all the best with whatever he does and hope he still finds the time to post here. Like stated throughout this thread his posts are second to none and I always glean something from them.


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/14)

Not wishing to sound preachy, but as mentioned in previous posts perhaps a couple of nails in the coffin have been groups of brewers, yes from this forum, who have got together to do bulk buys that basically bypass the Retailers or - if done through a retailer who makes SFA out of it - is still assured of add-on sales when the guys rock up to collect their sacks and pick up hops, yeast and gadgets while in the store. However with HB stores I'd guess it's the base malt that pays the electricity bill and the rent.


Wow monster mill deals from the USA, Hops Direct, Yakima Hops, etc.

Sure I've been guilty of this myself but after a couple of dud batches (and don't mention China :blink: ) I went back to only buying from Aussie suppliers and got excellent stock at reasonable prices from Ross and Mark over the last few years.

Well we got out bulk buys and weren't we clever to cut out the greedy mark ups of the grasping retailers. In the words of the old song, don't wish too much cause you might get it, then when you get it ..........

/sermon.


----------



## catcher (12/4/14)

I am in the process of opening my own HBS and Mark has been a massive supporter. However I haven't had any response from him late this week. I hope he is ok, I am going to give him a buzz on Monday. 

Mark is an absolute legend!!!

Hope he leaves Brew Builder up, it's a fantastic program.


----------



## Hpal (13/4/14)

catcher said:


> I am in the process of opening my own HBS and Mark has been a massive supporter. However I haven't had any response from him late this week. I hope he is ok, I am going to give him a buzz on Monday.
> 
> Mark is an absolute legend!!!
> 
> Hope he leaves Brew Builder up, it's a fantastic program.


----------



## Hpal (13/4/14)

Sounds great! Where's your shop going to be at?


----------



## Nath83 (13/4/14)

I heard a rumour last night that he is staying open. He just came across some more money and is purchasing a tonne of base malt.


----------



## TheWiggman (13/4/14)

Well I've dealt with many excellent retailers on this forum. Normally when I recommend somewhere to a friend, it's either due to price, product range or service. I really have a hard time picking between one and the other, but my biggest cost is postage. $30-$40 is the going rate for 2 AG brews. Country Brewer in Bathurst doesn't have the range I'm after, so either I spend an extra $20 for a $25 recipe or I don't brew. 
A few weeks ago I headed into Newcastle and arranged a few recipes for pickup from MHB. Until then I didn't realise he offered pre-milled, packed orders and the brew builder is a winner. Coupled with a phone call to discuss yeast, this is my new go-to store. Postage out of Newcastle has to be cheaper than Qld or Adelaide. When I read the OP, I was bitterly disappointed. 
If the latest post is true he's definitely got one stable customer and has already been recommended to my AG mates here. Though as has been discussed, with such excellent service across the retailers it's a very difficult market to be in considering how niche AG brewing is. 
Godspeed Mark.


----------



## Phoney (13/4/14)

We should probably await his response before speculating on the reasons of him shutting down (bulk buys etc). Financial difficulties could mean anything really.


----------



## dicko (13/4/14)

I am amazed that he hasn't posted here, I think he has posted in another topic since this thread started.


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/14)

You are of course correct PH and I stand corrected, shouldn't do post mortems if the patient is alive and kicking.
I for one pray that he keeps going, a sack of grain via Fastway to Taree for $10 freight is a winner in my books and the comp season bearing down again. :super:


----------



## MHB (13/4/14)

Guys I'm not shutting down
Moving cost a bomb and mix in a couple of bad months (maybe just while people were finding the new shop) and every bill you can imagine and a couple I hope you cant all coming together in March - well it looked like it just wasn't all worth it.

Things are on the improve, there is going to be a bit of disruption over the next week or so but we should be back on track after Easter. I really appreciate the support that has been offered by some of my customers, its good to see the amount of support BrewBuilder is getting, it cost about $13K and took a couple of years to develop, there are some more developments to do on BrewBuilder but its running well and most of the bugs have been ironed out - I will start a new thread in the *Retail* section as a lot of people either don't know how to get the most out of it or haven't used it yet.

I hope we can put this difficult time behind us and get on with making good beer
Just remember if you want good local home brew shops you have to support them - I'm not just talking about me and my shop, if you have a LHBS doing the right thing or trying to, support them or they wont be there when you need them.
Mark


----------



## catcher (13/4/14)

MHB said:


> Guys I'm not shutting down
> Moving cost a bomb and mix in a couple of bad months (maybe just while people were finding the new shop) and every bill you can imagine and a couple I hope you cant all coming together in March - well it looked like it just wasn't all worth it.
> 
> Things are on the improve, there is going to be a bit of disruption over the next week or so but we should be back on track after Easter. I really appreciate the support that has been offered by some of my customers, its good to see the amount of support BrewBuilder is getting, it cost about $13K and took a couple of years to develop, there are some more developments to do on BrewBuilder but its running well and most of the bugs have been ironed out - I will start a new thread in the *Retail* section as a lot of people either don't know how to get the most out of it or haven't used it yet.
> ...


Mark that is good to hear, the last few months have been tough for most small business owners. I know the Mrs and I pretty much live on toasted sandwiches and beer ;-) while my business is getting off the ground.

I am pushing your grain packages as much as possible and customers seem keen.

Everyone on the forum should definitely show their support and at least buy a kilo or two of grain from Mark each month. A little for everyone goes a long way 

Keep on keeping on Mark, your a top bloke.

I'll give you a call on Monday to discuss some stock I need


----------



## catcher (13/4/14)

Hpal said:


> Sounds great! Where's your shop going to be at?


Cooma NSW. Opened a week ago.

Mark has been a great help in assisting me with product support.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (13/4/14)

Awesome! 

Great to hear Mark - very much looking forward to your brewbuilder thread, I think i've got the hand of it but always keen to learn more.


----------



## Hpal (13/4/14)

Thats fantastic news Mark! Make sure you are charging enough for grain so you stay around for a long time. We'd be lost without you!


----------



## Nath83 (13/4/14)

Hpal said:


> Thats fantastic news Mark! Make sure you are charging enough for grain so you stay around for a long time. We'd be lost without you!


Fully agree, charge enough to stay in business please :beerbang:


----------



## sp0rk (13/4/14)

Good to hear Mark, I'll have to make an order soon for some stuff I can't get locally


----------



## geneabovill (13/4/14)

Good news, Mark. Without your shop I'd have been stuck drinking the rubbish I used to make outta goop from a can (no offence to kit brewers - Mark gave me TONS of advice back when I started about yeast management that made my kits 100% better)

I'm in the middle of building a bar/keezer set up, and once that's done I'll be in to bug you with questions - I may even buy something. 

Good to hear about BB instructions. Been using it for a year and love it, but still reckon I could learn how to use it better.




GB.


----------



## Crusty (13/4/14)

How do we purchase BrewBuilder or at least a look at it?


----------



## Hpal (13/4/14)

Have a look on www.ubrew.com.au , easy as, just register and put in your brew house details and there are heapsdof recipes you can brew. Awesome program. You can also enter your own recipes and order them straight from brew builder.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (13/4/14)

There is a minor delay between when you register on www.ubrew.com.au and when you get access to brewbuilder, or at least there was for me.


----------



## Crusty (13/4/14)

Thanks guys.
I registered but no access to anything.
I'll see what happens after a little while.
Cheers


----------



## acarey (13/4/14)

Crusty said:


> Thanks guys.
> I registered but no access to anything.
> I'll see what happens after a little while.
> Cheers


Mark gets a notification and sets up access manually I think. Try again on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Crusty (13/4/14)

acarey said:


> Mark gets a notification and sets up access manually I think. Try again on Monday or Tuesday.


Ah, thanks for that.
No wonder I couldn't see it anywhere.
Cheers.


----------



## Judanero (13/4/14)

Crusty- It may take a couple days to be activated, when you get in and start playing with it make sure you actually order and not just design recipes... Your account can also be de-activated if you are just using it without ever buying anything (just food for thought).


Glad to hear it was just a bit of a rough patch in the transition period and not the end of the shop, it is my go to for brew related anything (when I can get the opportunity to brew) so good news.

I can't help but wonder though if stocking ingredients necessary* for knk and extract wouldn't still be worthwhile, if not for their small profits then at least as a gateway to All grain for new brewers, a bit of diversity and catering to a wider audience...

It seems like the mindset being employed at the "Newcastle Home brew shop" (As well as the jerky, fwk's and cheese making gear) and apparently they're really busy. Good luck to them.

Get the customer base, be ready for their journey to the darkside. :beerbang:

*-May actually be more trouble than it's worth stocking for knk & extract, I know he used to so maybe there's a reason he's not anymore!


----------



## pk.sax (13/4/14)

Maybe he just can't stand lying to all those people.

Mark is a very helpful contributor here and has helped answer some of the really obscure questions at times, mine included. I wish him the best.


----------



## SJW (14/4/14)

Great news that Marks back on deck. But with all the talk of him closing down I had to get in on the Sydney Bulk buy.(Mark may of been going out of business, but I was'nt)
Anyway, now I got 75kg of grain and 1kg of hops to burn through before I can be back supporting my LHBS again.
Dont I feel like a prick?


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/14)

If the Hunter and CC Lads could get together and organise a BB through Marks that would give him a profit and the locals a fair price then it would give him cash flow and save the Hunterites going through Sydney. I'd be in that as well and judging by the previous posts there's a fair few locals who AG and increasing all the time. For example warra48 has just moved to Nelson Bay and will no doubt be firing his brewhouse up shortly ...


----------



## SJW (14/4/14)

Maybe, in the past Mark would of done a bulk buy, I certainly used to buy the odd 25kg bag from him years ago, but I doubt under the current financial stress he is under that he would be interested in selling bulk grain for even less profit than usual. 
I understand you said "_that would give him a profit and the locals a fair price", _but IMO Marks malt has always been the cheapest anywhere in Australia. I think after Easter when he gets going again he just needs us to use Brewbuilder and make lots of orders. That’s my opinion anyway. I won’t be doing any more bulk buys....unless Mark shuts down for good.
I just love the fact I can click a button and pick up the entire recipe, cracked and ready to brew with.


----------



## acarey (14/4/14)

I'm doing my best to convince SWMBO to approve the purchase of a Braumeister from Mark. Purely to help him out you understand.... h34r:


----------



## acarey (14/4/14)

Admins/moderators, maybe it would be a good idea to change the name of this thread to something that more accurately reflects the situation. I think it could be damaging to the business in question if too many people just read the headline, assume its the case and take their business elsewhere.

Just a thought.


----------



## manticle (14/4/14)

Happy to change it if there are no objections?

"Mark's Home Brew confirmed to stay open" OK?


----------



## SJW (14/4/14)

I hope Mark is following this thread, as I get very nervous talking about him or his business without him present.


----------



## geneabovill (14/4/14)

I'd be down for a BB via Mark.. Especially those fancy pants stainless FVs he had.. 

OT - why don't I get emails/invitations from Hunter Brewers anymore?


----------



## brewn00b (18/4/14)

Picked up an order from him yesterday. He has got some malt in and had a big pile of orders to get through.


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/14)

Hey MHB if you get round to this thread again, are you getting in some MEU malt? You mentioned that you hadn't got the hopper / weighing system reassembled at the new place yet, any chance of JW or BB otherwise? Need some Aussie base.


----------



## geneabovill (18/4/14)

He had some Aussie Pale yesterday when I picked up my order. Shop was looking a lot like the old one.


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/14)

Thanks Gene I'll hit him up on Tuesday and see if I can get some sent up. He can do a sack on Fastway for $10 to Taree area, so you'd be in that zone as well.


----------



## geneabovill (18/4/14)

As much as cheap postage is handy, I work 10 min from his shop, so can pick it up.

Also.. I use BB for my brews and have MHB mill it all for me. TONS easier and saves time come brew day.


----------



## warra48 (18/4/14)

Great news to see Mark will continue in business.
Moved into our new house at Corlette in Port Stephens yesterday.
I'm seriously in need of stocking up on my supplies which were run down to almost nothing pending our move.
Will call in on Mark soon to stock up again very soon. Then I need to reassemble my brewery once all the packing boxes' contents and other crud is distributed to their rightful place in the home and I have some space in the garage.


----------



## geneabovill (18/4/14)

Welcome to the area mate.


----------



## sp0rk (19/4/14)

warra48 said:


> Great news to see Mark will continue in business.
> Moved into our new house at Corlette in Port Stephens yesterday.
> I'm seriously in need of stocking up on my supplies which were run down to almost nothing pending our move.
> Will call in on Mark soon to stock up again very soon. Then I need to reassemble my brewery once all the packing boxes' contents and other crud is distributed to their rightful place in the home and I have some space in the garage.


You lucky bugger, just down the road from Murrays!


----------



## Dropper Grogan (25/4/14)

I saw Mark yesterday and he is doing his best to get through a very difficult period.

What he really needs now is all of our support. He has carried across a lot of debts from the old shop and it is making it hard to keep on his feet.

So

Get the orders flowing again. Start spending money in his shop
My idea is if we all add some extra cash to each order asking nothing in return, he may be able to clear the old debts.
Therefore, for the next few orders, if its $50.00, give him another $50.00. If you can't do this, give him what you can.
If we all do this, it may just get him back on his feet and keep the shop open .
Mark knows nothing of my idea but his shop is unique, he's a great bloke and a great resource to all of us. I'd be interested to see what others think but I'm going to do it anyway.

DG


----------



## catcher (25/4/14)

Keen to get some orders flowing. 

Keep the communication open 

We are all keen to support you if we can. My shop is doing it tough, can barely make rent at the moment, but it'll improve for all of us.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/14)

Only Mark will know what the situation is, whether it is worth keeping open or going under, and it would be selfish for those expecting him to stay afloat for the simple reason of their own supplies.
Business is tough for all retail, if he isn't making money then he must close, no use working long hours and with the financial worries that go with it, he has to ask himself is it really worth it to keep going. He seems to me to be an intelligent man and there are plenty of opportunities out there where he could probably make more money than he is at present.
I say good luck to him whichever way he decides to go.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/14)

Was sitting at my local talking to the owners about opening the kitchen over easter...to them it was a no brainer..

Pay 5 staff minimum $50/hr for a 4hr shift..

Get 20 people ordering $13 specials.

Business is business...you cant stay open for X amount of loyal customers.


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

Which kitchen staff get $50 p/h?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/14)

My wife


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/14)

manticle said:


> Which kitchen staff get $50 p/h?


Thats a totall inclusive cost for a public holiday.

Std wage + penalty + min shift + super....

Kitchen staff ( chef,cook etc ) get min 6hrs.

It adds up for a business owner very quickly.


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

Must be an nsw thing. Public holiday/penalty rates went out the window here in most establishments courtesy of kennet I believe. Whatever the circumstance I got penalties for sundays when I was in year 11 (1992) and thereafter (13 years in hospitality) I got a flat rate every day of the week till I quit the industry in 2005. Got between 10 and 15 an hour depending on where I worked. Got fucked over by small business owners a lot too.


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

Sorry for massively OT


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/4/14)

Well..that came from the owners..and they play by the rules. I didnt realise that Chef has min 6hr shift.

But,as they said, you only open the kitchen to the public for 2hr over lunch...but its the prep time then the cleaning after ready for next shift. 

There is only 1hr between when lunch staff finish and dinner staff start. 

And I have sat in the bar and watched the change over.

Its not hard to see why running a pub with a bistro is not thag easy


----------



## Dropper Grogan (28/4/14)

Wide eyed & legless

I wasn't being selfish. I can source my all grain supplies elsewhere as I'm sure you can.

But I do agree that this is entirely a decision for Mark. My idea is not a goer. It relied on a lot of others & clearly there are not a lot of others.

I'll let Mark get on with his business & won't be contributing to this thread again.

I wish him all the best as we all do.

DG


----------



## Tony (10/5/14)

As one of the only people to have ever been banned from Marks shop, I hope he keeps going!

I remember last time this happened, I was a very active brewer and forum member, and dedicated MHB costomer, and recieved many phone calls and emails from many MHB "fan boys" of the day saying "what are we going to do??? Where will we get malt???"

We waited for months, I believe Mark was ill at the time, and when we all ran out of malt the phone calls and emalis from the fan boys increased. I organised a bulk buy of malt at zero personal profit to supply myslef and MHB's fan boys that needed it and I wont go into details on what happened after that.

I cant say i missed the messy, dirty shop, long waits, 2nd hand smoke and stale hops in the well sniffed containers in the fridge etc, but I did miss Marks enthusasiam and knowledge in the brewing craft.

Even after i was made not welcome I sent people to shop with MHB, and i hope he keeps things ticking over.


----------



## acarey (10/5/14)

Tony said:


> As one of the only people to have ever been banned from Marks shop, I hope he keeps going!
> 
> I remember last time this happened, I was a very active brewer and forum member, and dedicated MHB costomer, and recieved many phone calls and emails from many MHB "fan boys" of the day saying "what are we going to do??? Where will we get malt???"
> 
> ...


Wow. How did u get banned?


----------



## Tony (10/5/14)

I ordered a pallet of malt from another supplier when Mark was unable to supply malt

Mark hates bulk buys


----------



## Dane_wk (13/5/14)

Does anybody know about the phone situation at MHB? Put an order through his site and have tried to call to confirm if it's ready but the phone number is disconnected... then I saw this thread and my heart skipped a beat. Is he in fact still up and running?


----------



## Nath83 (13/5/14)

Dane_wk said:


> Does anybody know about the phone situation at MHB? Put an order through his site and have tried to call to confirm if it's ready but the phone number is disconnected... then I saw this thread and my heart skipped a beat. Is he in fact still up and running?


What day/time did you call? He's closed Mondays as far as I'm aware


----------



## n87 (13/5/14)

i was there Saturday, and it was open, with ~5 BB bags waiting to be picked up


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/5/14)

i just called before aswell to see if he had some hops in stock....line is disconnected. Id say he is there and likely trying to sort out the phone bill.


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/14)

Mark phoned me from another Newcastle land line about my order last week, confirming my new address. Maybe he's consolidating his home and shop number.


----------



## Weizguy (13/5/14)

I was at the shop on Friday arvo just gone. Mark was definitely there, and advised that he has a tonne of malt arriving this week, so it may be occupying a bit of his time.

New yeast (Wyeast) stock is arriving this week too.

Maybe there is a problem with Mark's VOIP line. I'll see him this week and report here.

Les


----------



## Dane_wk (13/5/14)

His net is down and along with it his phone. 

Consequently he hadn't even received my order yet.


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/14)

Site seems to be working fine.


----------



## Nath83 (13/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Site seems to be working fine.


His site is separate from his internet and phone. It'll be hosted by someone else.


----------



## TheWiggman (13/5/14)

I put an order in last Tuesday and only got an order confirmation. Haven't been charged. Might send him a PM.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/5/14)

TheWiggman said:


> I put an order in last Tuesday and only got an order confirmation. Haven't been charged. Might send him a PM.


If his internet is down he won't get a PM


----------



## TheWiggman (13/5/14)

True, but he's been replying to AHB posts over the course of the week so I assume he has access to messages in it.


----------



## catcher (13/5/14)

We hope you are slowly getting back on track Mark. Fingers crossed everyone's orders (including money can be fulfilled and we can all start throwing some money your way


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/14)

Don't think he's asked for money thrown his way.

Wish him the best and would shop there if I were local but the crap posted here about a man running a business he likely loves makes me cringe.


----------



## catcher (13/5/14)

practicalfool said:


> Don't think he's asked for money thrown his way.


Think you misunderstood  money getting thrown his way in exchange for product 

Aka showing our support


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/14)

Sureeeeee

To be fair, me drunk and was bursting to pee.

It's just I always caught his vibe differently, good luck to him and hope the patronage of all continues to support a good business.l


----------



## koots (19/5/14)

Just about to place an order on MHB, can anyone who has ordered yeast confirm he uses icepacks to post? On craftbrewer you add them to the order yourself but not sure if I just can't find them or if they are absorbed into the shipping price?


----------



## Hpal (19/5/14)

koots said:


> Just about to place an order on MHB, can anyone who has ordered yeast confirm he uses icepacks to post? On craftbrewer you add them to the order yourself but not sure if I just can't find them or if they are absorbed into the shipping price?


----------



## Hpal (19/5/14)

Last time I ordered yeast it just came with the grain and hops not with icepacks. Not a problem though, the yeast performed fine.


----------



## mr_wibble (23/5/14)

My first-ever grain order (my LHBS is closed for a week) from earlier in the week (Mon? Tue?) hasn't arrived, and there's been no correspondence.
Is this a normal thing?

If it's waiting on the yeast to come in or suchlike, that's fine, but I'd like to know.

I telephoned, but the number is disconnected.

I was planning a mid-week brew.

cheers,
-kt


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/14)

No real need to use ice packs this time of year, just got some Wyeast from interstate, arrived just fine and fermenting as we speak.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/5/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> My first-ever grain order (my LHBS is closed for a week) from earlier in the week (Mon? Tue?) hasn't arrived, and there's been no correspondence.
> Is this a normal thing?
> 
> If it's waiting on the yeast to come in or suchlike, that's fine, but I'd like to know.
> ...


i was in the store on tuesday and Mark is/was out of basemalt and yeah, his phone is not connected nor the internet for that matter.

that may help to explain the reason your order has not been completed. Plenty of spec malts, hops and yeast if you can get to teh shop.


----------



## TheWiggman (23/5/14)

To back up Pratty1, I got my brother to go in on Wednesday and get Mark to call me. He left a message. I called back and he said he's expecting a big arrival of base malts today or early next week, and hasn't looked at brewbuilder since they haven't arrived. He also said he's been ill.
Strangely, he didn't know the number he called me on and because I was calling back from message bank, I couldn't get it either.

He mentioned he should send an e-mail out to let people know the situation (which I suggested would be a good idea) but so far I haven't received anything.

Last time I ordered through MHB he called 3 business hours after I put my order in to let me know a yeast was out of stock. Everything was packed for pickup that morning.


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/14)

G'day,

I was at the shop yesterday, and Mark is waiting on the grain order.
As mentioned, plenty of hops and yeast available, but little base malt.

As for the phone, it appears Telstra are denying the transfer of the old number to the new provider, and the internet was OK last Friday, when I was there.
Maybe Mark will be able to get his phone (VOIP) working again, with help from his provider.

I have a suspicion that a lot of the malt will be accounted for before it arrives.

Les


----------



## warra48 (23/5/14)

I was in there yesterday also.
Same story as Les the Weizguy. Telstra definitely appear to be mucking him about with the transfer of his number or service. Prior to his move he was told it would all happen within 3 days of the move, but that stretched out to at least 6 weeks post move. 
Having just gone through similar difficulties with Telstra to transfer our internet and phone following our move from Port Mac to Corlette, I can understand his frustration with the situation.


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/14)

TIO. Telecommunications Industry Ombudsman. It's about time to call


----------



## SnakeDoctor (28/5/14)

bump - phone number still coming up as disconnected when attempting to call.


----------



## Weizguy (28/5/14)

Mark may be very busy today, as he was expecting a tonne of grain to be delivered early in the week.

Mark's email *is* working, but you may experience a delay due to the backlog there, too.

I too am waiting for a grain order.


----------



## Coalminer (28/5/14)

His phone is not working because he is waiting for it to be transferred over from old premises and Telstra is in no hurry
Brewbuilder is working as it is not reliant on his phone line (wireless internet)


----------



## SnakeDoctor (28/5/14)

Phone numbers can be diverted to mobiles / other services regardless of location - Telcos don't take them hostage as a rule of thumb, I've got e-mails (and follow ups since) from April that are unanswered.

I'm not trying to be overly critical, I just think the reasoning above is stale / "malt is coming next week" for the past 3 weeks above is far from ideal when I have no way (other than showing up at the shop from 2+ hours drive away) to get in contact.

Best of luck with getting back underway MHB.


----------



## Dropper Grogan (29/5/14)

Mark received a tonne of base malt last night. I'm picking up my order tonight so go ahead and get the orders in.


----------



## mr_wibble (29/5/14)

It's too late for me now. 

My party guests are going to have to drink warm KB because my grain order hasn't arrived in time.
(Can you brew a drinkable wheat beer in a week?)

I guess I'm only half joking about the warm KB.


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/5/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> (Can you brew a drinkable wheat beer in a week?)


Yes


----------



## SJW (29/5/14)

You could brew a very drinkable APA in a week. Just dont go over 1.055 and use US-05 yeast. 3 days ferment it should be doen, crash chill, keg with heaps of time .

Steve


----------



## manticle (29/5/14)

You could do a mild from grain to brain in a week, especially if you have a filter.


----------



## Weizguy (29/5/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> Can you brew a drinkable wheat beer in a week?


Can you WHAT? I used to make an awesome extract beer in a week, and in some cases only 5 days.

You can DO IT!


----------



## Mardoo (29/5/14)

http://youtu.be/FhiDym4EGMw


----------



## Bribie G (29/5/14)

Wow I'd love to get my hands on some KB. Where do you get it?


----------



## Weizguy (29/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Wow I'd love to get my hands on some KB. Where do you get it?


eBay, it seems is the only place.

Petition to bring back KB Lager linky


----------



## warra48 (30/5/14)

Happy to say I bought a 25kg bag of Bairds Perle, some Brown Malt, some Abbey malt, and 500 gr hops today.
Drove down there and back while Mrs warra watched a Fred and Ginger movie I recorded for her the other night.

Brew day next Tuesday, my first since November last year.


----------



## sb944 (2/6/14)

I was wondering what happened with my order, this thread explains it all.

After a couple of weeks I got desperate to brew something and decided just to grab a Coopers kit from Big W, with a few extras. I figured it would be probably be fine, and much easier for a quick brew. But after drinking it this week, I definitely need some AG goodness. I resorted to ordering from someone else in Sydney, but I've always loved the brew builder, and how it's all packaged, just makes brewing so easy.

Is he getting to his internet orders yet, or is it just walk in orders for now?


----------



## SJW (2/6/14)

As far as I know he was always getting the Brewbuilder orders. Get em in.


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Wow I'd love to get my hands on some KB. Where do you get it?


I've got 2 cans


----------



## sheak (4/6/14)

Does anyone have a working phone number for Mark yet? His number on www.ubrew.com.au is still not working. I am really keen to buy some more grains now he has some in stock. My orders have not been processed for over 2 weeks now


----------



## SJW (4/6/14)

Ok, yes Mark has a new number. He will notify everyone. It goes against my better judgement to talk on behalf of Mark but this is the new shop number
40406697


----------



## SnakeDoctor (16/6/14)

How is everyone going? Anyone managed to get a brewbuilder order filled recently?


----------



## Weizguy (16/6/14)

SnakeDoctor said:


> How is everyone going? Anyone managed to get a brewbuilder order filled recently?


I picked up my order at the shop 2 Fridays back.

Mark said he had almost gone through the tonne of grain and was expecting another load last week.

I'll be seeing him this Friday or Saturday for more.


----------



## SJW (16/6/14)

Ive been getting orders as per normal.
Dont forget his new number (although I have not used it yet)

40 40 66 97


----------



## n87 (16/6/14)

That new number works.

I tried getting one done for last Friday and he was too low, waiting for a delivery as of 1PM
Apparently he also threw his back out 

I have 2 BB's (about 17kg's of grain) to hopefully be picked up this Thursday.
Im really wanting to put another brew or 3 down :drinks:


----------



## mr_wibble (16/6/14)

Still waiting on my order from May 20.


----------



## SJW (16/6/14)

Give him a call Mr Wibble, its probably sitting in the front of the shop waiting to be picked up?


----------



## mr_wibble (16/6/14)

SJW said:


> Give him a call Mr Wibble, its probably sitting in the front of the shop waiting to be picked up?


Ok. I'll try the new number tomorrow.
I did email, but got no response.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (16/6/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> Still waiting on my order from May 20.


Still waiting on one from April here, it's delivery though.

No response to e-mails, haven't tried that new number - to be honest it seems kinda wrong to call a number third hand but may as well chase it up and try to organise a refund.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/6/14)

He's not open on Mondays. 
Phone works for me. Still waiting on an order from early May.


----------



## SJW (16/6/14)

I can't speak for Mark. It's not my shop. He needs to run his own show.


----------



## black_labb (16/6/14)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Still waiting on one from April here, it's delivery though.
> 
> No response to e-mails, haven't tried that new number - to be honest it seems kinda wrong to call a number third hand but may as well chase it up and try to organise a refund.


Same here. Spoke to him once on the phone a couple weeks after placing the order and he said he would send me his bank details for a direct deposit and the shipping quote when he has a moment. That was a month ago and I've heard nothing despite a sending a couple email reminders.

I've only been in the shop once a I'm not local but he is obviously passionate and knowledgeable about brewing. I get the feeling that the pressures of small businesses are getting to him. I hope things work out ok.


----------



## Boozed (17/6/14)

I just gave him a call on the new number. He advised that he is waiting for stock which should arrive this week sometime, although he didn't fill me with confidence.

It might be time to invest in a malt mill, buy sacks of base malt and order hops and specialty grains from craftbrewer! I'm having brewing withdrawals!

In all seriousness, I do hope he gets back on his feet soon.


----------



## aldee (17/6/14)

Emailed 2 weeks back requesting price on 50lt braumeister sent to NZ
No response
Done a lot of business over the years, somethings obviously not good


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/6/14)

Reading through the negative posts regarding lack of communication, it unfortunately, and without prejudice appears to have the classic signs of a business in its death throes, I hope I am wrong and Mark can get back on track but just looking at the membership of AHB would be a good indicator of how many home brewers there are on this vast island continent coupled with how many home brew stores there are competing for business (not including overseas purchases) to so few home brewers.
It is a stark reminder of not letting your heart rule your head when starting a business from a well loved hobby.


----------



## shaunous (17/6/14)

Surely his reading all these though, his still posting in other area's on AHB.


----------



## booargy (17/6/14)

Perhaps AHB is only a small portion of his customers and he don't give a rats.


----------



## SJW (17/6/14)

booargy said:


> Perhaps AHB is only a small portion of his customers and he don't give a rats.


I don't think AHB is the centre of his world at the moment


----------



## pk.sax (18/6/14)

Are you saying he found a hot blonde 20 year old?


----------



## labrooy (19/6/14)

I dropped by the store this morning and it was closed. No sign indicating any reason why, and the 4040 number had a message from a female - she may have been a hot blonde but she didn't sound like she had any personal interest in Mark.


----------



## dicko (20/6/14)

aldee said:


> Emailed 2 weeks back requesting price on 50lt braumeister sent to NZ
> No response
> Done a lot of business over the years, somethings obviously not good


I went through a similar exercise some 18 months ago with responses of I will get back to you......and so on.
The best decision I ever made was to use one of our main site sponsors to order my BM and have it delivered directly to me from Speidel with no extra costs for transport.

Thank you once again, Ross.

My feeling is that common courtesy should come into play here where by potential customers should be advised if supply wont be forthcoming, rather than just leaving customers wondering what is happening.
A simple "I am sorry but I cant help you at the moment" would be fine.
Mark has been a great contributor on this site and from what I have been told, he is extremely helpful with clients personally.
Even though he let me down on a few occasions, I do wish him well, and only hope all is OK long term with himself and his business.


----------



## n87 (20/6/14)

labrooy said:


> I dropped by the store this morning and it was closed. No sign indicating any reason why, and the 4040 number had a message from a female - she may have been a hot blonde but she didn't sound like she had any personal interest in Mark.



my mate was at the store yesterday picking up my grain. i think early arvo


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/6/14)

My feeling is that common courtesy should come into play here where by potential customers should be advised if supply wont be forthcoming, rather than just leaving customers wondering what is happening.
A simple "I am sorry but I cant help you at the moment" would be fine.
Mark has been a great contributor on this site and from what I have been told, he is extremely helpful with clients personally.

100% Dicko, a business runs on good communication with clients, Mark will know that, so there seems to be something gravely amiss.


----------



## dmac80 (20/6/14)

labrooy said:


> I dropped by the store this morning and it was closed. No sign indicating any reason why, and the 4040 number had a message from a female - she may have been a hot blonde but she didn't sound like she had any personal interest in Mark.


I think that must be his message bank. I got it before 10 this morning, but he picked up after 10. Says he just got his internet back (hence no emails) and a tonne of malt yesterday.


----------



## labrooy (20/6/14)

Ahh good news. I hope Mark gets through this tough period. I value his knowledge, he is helpful and he stores his product such that it stays in optimum condition, he has a great range at good prices.
Whereas I dropped into our other LHBS and asked if he had Sorachi Ace.... stunned mullet, "never heard of it".


----------



## acarey (20/6/14)

As an overall happy customer of Marks, I believe his prices are actually too low. Its great for us in the short term but its obviously having an impact on his ability to maintain stock at times.

Even if he raised his prices equal to the rest of the market, his excellent ordering and packaging service would be head and shoulders above the his competition.

Just my (uninformed) opinion.


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/14)

Agreed. His commercial advantage is that he's in an area with a lot of home brewers and could charge a bit more for the convenience of having a comprehensive shop front supplier in the area. If the business were to close we would have to rely on getting supplies couriered from QLD or Sydney and pay even more in the long run.


----------



## Kingy (23/6/14)

I've had no conformation emails to my last 3 brew builder orders ($150 worth) I rang 2 weeks ago on the new number and was told in a few days he'll have my order sorted. Still waiting. I've been patient. But it's now time to move on to another shop.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/6/14)

Kingy said:


> I've had no conformation emails to my last 3 brew builder orders ($150 worth) I rang 2 weeks ago on the new number and was told in a few days he'll have my order sorted. Still waiting. I've been patient. But it's now time to move on to another shop.


Hi Kingy,

If you live in newcastle, call into the shop (not today cos he is closed) and say gday.

Speak with Mark in person and see what the deal is.


----------



## Weizguy (23/6/14)

> I've had no conformation emails to my last 3 brew builder orders ($150 worth) I rang 2 weeks ago on the new number and was told in a few days he'll have my order sorted. Still waiting. I've been patient. But it's now time to move on to another shop.


OK, not worth giving him a reminder first thing today (obviously after the shop opens)?
He was there on Friday arvo and plenty of grain in stock. I made a pickup of a Schneider Weisse clone grain and hop bill.
He has been busy and can be forgetful. Let him know your feelings about his lack of attention (or whatever).

Les


----------



## Kingy (23/6/14)

Yea I voiced my opinion and he got the shits lol.i Order grain in advance for a brew weekend and end up not getting grain.maybe I could try again but I'm forever trying to chase my orders up. Like everytime for the last 7 or so orders. It's a shame bcoz I like him and the brewbuilder but his business skills are shit. I'll try again tomorrow but. Blah blah blah.....


----------



## sammydog (24/6/14)

I got 3 batches of grain no problems on Friday. I just find as long as you ring to confirm its ready before you drive in to get the order, its usually sweet.

I'm too lazy to get a mill and buy bulk and really do want to support the local shop.


----------



## Kingy (25/6/14)

Yea well I've rang 4 times about my orders now. I've waited many weeks. If I don't order from elsewhere today, another weekend will pass without brewing. Mustn't care much about business anymore. But a man has gotta brew doesn't he.


----------



## dicko (25/6/14)

Kingy said:


> Yea well I've rang 4 times about my orders now. I've waited many weeks. If I don't order from elsewhere today, another weekend will pass without brewing. Mustn't care much about business anymore. But a man has gotta brew doesn't he.


I am sure that any of the site sponsors would be happy to look after you.


----------



## Kingy (25/6/14)

dicko said:


> I am sure that any of the site sponsors would be happy to look after you.


 they always have [emoji106]


----------



## SJW (25/6/14)

Just ring him Kingy, and tell him when you will be down to pick it up. I'm sure he will do it if he knows about it.


----------



## Kingy (25/6/14)

SJW said:


> Just ring him Kingy, and tell him when you will be down to pick it up. I'm sure he will do it if he knows about it.


 all good mate I'm sick of ringing. I rang 2 weeks ago he said he'd sort it out in a few days as he had problems with his internet, fair enough. I wait 2 weeks. Then I ring yesterday morning, and he says he should be getting ontop of it and I'll have my confirmation email before lunch. Still no email. So I ring him just before close time and he says he's getting onto it. Lol. 
Still no email today. Get my drift. 
I only live 15 mins away (Maryland)but I work long hours and can't get to the shop that's why I need the email with brewbuilder paypal delivery link 
Surely it's not that hard!!!
To bad now I'm getting it from elsewhere away from my home town. Might try him in a few months if he's still around.


----------



## Kingy (25/6/14)

Sounds like he needs an internet bitch to process all his online orders.


----------



## pk.sax (25/6/14)

Our mods claim to be FREE and EASY.


----------



## SJW (25/6/14)

Does not sound like a good business plan to me if that's the case.


----------



## Batz (25/6/14)

Mark is a nice guy, I've had a few beers with him not so long ago.
But f8ck mate you need to get this shit together, your loosing sales big time. Just put an hour away each night to read and answer emails.

All the best.

Batz


----------



## manticle (25/6/14)

practicalfool said:


> Our mods claim to be FREE and EASY.


?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/14)

practicalfool said:


> Our mods claim to be FREE and EASY.


And cheap..


----------



## Boozed (26/6/14)

Mini mill, digital scales and 2.5 kg of hops have arrived, sack of base malt ordered and specialty grains will be purchased tomorrow. Time to go solo!


----------



## SJW (26/6/14)

DARK SIDE brewer. You dog


----------



## booargy (26/6/14)

practicalfool said:


> Our mods claim to be FREE and EASY.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> And cheap..


Haha I'm not the only one then.


----------



## gone brewing (26/6/14)

Me and a mate ordered 5 batches yesterday afternoon. Picked them up midday today. All good. Business as usual.


----------



## SJW (26/6/14)

It's odd that Mark has not been on to comment on this thread.


----------



## SJW (26/6/14)

This thread is turning into some very cheap advertising for Mark.
It should be renamed the Markshomebrew appreciation thread.


----------



## Dropper Grogan (27/6/14)

Orderd my grain Wednesday, received confirmation email instantly and picked up my order Thursday. A bloke who put his order in Brewbuilder that morning arrived & Mark did it on the spot.

This thread should now be closed. It's turned into an area just for people to bag Mark out. If you live in Newcastle, have the decency to go see him rather than slag him off here.

The reason he hasn't posted on this thread is that he is too busing trying to get by.

A moderator should step in and remove this crap.


----------



## SJW (27/6/14)

Kill this thread


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/14)




----------



## Weizguy (27/6/14)

SJW said:


> It's odd that Mark has not been on to comment on this thread.


I'm certain that Mark has given AHB a bit of "time out, in the corner", as he goes about his business with a care factor of about zero for whatever goes on here, or even if his name is being mentioned.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/6/14)

Dropper, I don't see this as a thread to bag out Mark. It started as something different but it's turned into a general feedback thread. There are plenty of positive remarks and a fair share of bad ones.

I've done two orders - one pickup and one delivered (I live 5h out of Newcastle). Pickup order was excellent, quick turnaround and he gave me a polite call about some stock he didn't have.

2nd order has been nothing but a frustration for me. I don't have a LHBS so rely on so I order recipes as I need them, about 3 at a time. I put in my order in April, 3 weeks before planning to do a brew, and tried numerous times to contact him. The fact his website number is different to his current one made it impossible - I had to get a relative to go to the store to get him to give me a call. I've called him 3 times about this order, and 3 times now he's said he'll call me back but didn't. I still don't have my stuff and I have no idea when to expect it. In the meantime I've used another supplier I know I can rely on.

Had I not seen the feedback from others in my situation in this thread I wouldn't know what the hell was going on. It seems everyone expecting a delivery can expect not to get one.
Regardless, had I not seens others' feedback I'd be completely in the dark. Feedback doesn't need to be positive. I've had a good and bad experience and I'm sure if I still lived in Warabrook I'd be in there every 2nd week throwing my cash at him and continuing to give him positive feedback. As it stands I don't have the luxury, and I won't be dealing with him for delivered stuff again. If he can't fulfil delivery orders then he really shouldn't have that option available on his web site. Imagine you weren't a member of AHB and had just come across the web site? Wrong phone number, no response to e-mails, nothing turning up in the mail etc. etc. Just an order sitting in limbo.

Otherwise I'm very much keen to drop in and check the place out when I'm about next. In the meantime I'm joining the milling brigade and am going to get some sacks of malt to tide me over whenever I might want to brew. As it stands I have 2 empty kegs and no grain.


----------



## Dropper Grogan (27/6/14)

The Wiggman

Very well posted comments. My gripe was with people in Newcastle who are giving Mark some mouth. If they have a problem, it's far better to call in and see him rather than post stuff on this forum.

As for people like you who don't live close by, I can't comment re your orders.

Regards

Dropper


----------



## dicko (27/6/14)

Dropper Grogan said:


> Orderd my grain Wednesday, received confirmation email instantly and picked up my order Thursday. A bloke who put his order in Brewbuilder that morning arrived & Mark did it on the spot.
> 
> This thread should now be closed. It's turned into an area just for people to bag Mark out. If you live in Newcastle, have the decency to go see him rather than slag him off here.
> 
> ...


I cant see why any moderator should do anything with this thread.

We have already been ask to move it, to rename it and now you are asking to remove it.

Settle down..... Mark is the one with the problem not any of the moderators.

Common courtesy was mentioned in one of the preceding posts....

Ok! And by the way, all moderators on this forum are members just the same as all others on here and are entitled to their opinion and comments as long as it is within the site guidelines and site rules.

If Mark wants this thread closed then I suggest that he personally contact any of the moderators or admin and we will lock the thread, but until then the good and the bad will be forthcoming regarding the service he offers.

Back to brewing beer.


----------



## mr_wibble (28/6/14)

TheWiggman said:


> I still don't have my stuff and I have no idea when to expect it.


I'm in the same boat.
My money has been taken, but no order received.
Why are orders placed "yesterday" turned around immediately, whereas orders placed weeks ago are unfulfilled?



> It's turned into an area just for people to bag Mark out.


No it hasn't. It's turned into a both positive and negative log of how this business interacts with its customers.

News that others' orders are done when mine sits waiting (for weeks) doesn't sit too well with me.
Is my order somehow less-worthy because I'm not a local ?


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/14)

Reminds me of when Beerbelly used to get bagged out on here.

Now that I'm local - the shop gets so incredibly busy on Saturdays that I could see where their time disappears, excellent service in store. I've been doubtful from the beginning about how much the smaller stores with both brick and mortar and online presence are geared to handle both. The workload really pushes.


----------



## Kingy (28/6/14)

It's good to hear other peoples experiences as I was thinking it was just me and I need to be more patient lol.


----------



## SJW (28/6/14)

I can't believe anyone is dumb enough to pay for something in advance when you don't even know if he has it in stock, especially for the local guys who are picking up anyway. When I was using him for my orders, before I got in on the Sydney bulk buy ( when he said he was closing ) i just ordered one day, said pick up next day and went in the day after. It sounds like the Mail Oder side of things has fallen over for some. But I still don't understand. All my years of dealing with Mark I can't imagine he would take money off someone and not fill the order. He is obviously not reading this thread, so if I was Kingy I would ring him and put the hard word on him. There is no way Mark would knowingly screw someone over, unless you have pissed him off in some way? I would not want to upset him. 
So until I use up my 75kgs of malt i just drop in for hops and yeast and specialty malts.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (28/6/14)

People pay for things in advance all the time. Have you ever ordered something online?


----------



## SnakeDoctor (28/6/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> People pay for things in advance all the time. Have you ever ordered something online?



Exactly - i've paid in advance every other time ive ordered from MHB, this was back prior to the "issues" so I had no reason to believe otherwise.

You choose the product, the system tells you if it's in stock or not (I had no reason to doubt it) you pays your money and the product gets shipped to you.

I'm another person who is currently paid up and waiting on it. SJW I understand you and the locals are being looked after but back when we all paid up there wasn't exactly a "locals only" sign on the website.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (28/6/14)

SJW said:


> I can't believe anyone is dumb enough to pay for something in advance when you don't even know if he has it in stock,


Just on this point, Brewbuilder is linked to (or meant to be) the inventory in the shop - i've seen ingredients marked out of stock previously so i've had no reason to doubt it's accuracy.


----------



## SJW (28/6/14)

Well you won't do it again I bet, with Mark anyway


----------



## SnakeDoctor (28/6/14)

SJW said:


> Well you won't do it again I bet, with Mark anyway


Order online? I order stuff online all the time and won't be stopping any time soon. 

And no - i'll order my spec malts / hops from Craftbrewer.

I expect that eventually i'll recover the product and or funds - either that or us lowly peasant mail order punters have subsidised the upper royal class local pick up guild


----------



## SJW (28/6/14)

Good move I would say


----------



## Boozed (28/6/14)

Country brewer in East Maitland are starting an AG supply service. You can currently order malt in 25kg, 4kg and 500g packs. Digga who runs the joint tells me that they are going to provide a service similar to Mark's, they are just getting their shit together buying mills etc and they should be up and running in a few weeks.


----------



## TheWiggman (29/6/14)

That's actually what I'm doing Boozed. They have a reasonable range and average prices, but can do custom stuff by request. Normally their prepackaged grains are crushed but I've requested whole, which they can do. A much better option to go for a 45 min drive and pick up 80-odd kg of malt than continue to pay $20kg per 5kg recipe in deliveries. Plus, the store owner Brian was very helpful and replied to me twice with order status updates which was much appreciated.


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/14)

Been looking at that retailer myself. For people outside of Newcastle, East Maitland is just a quick hop off from the Pacific Hwy from Hexham as opposed to negotiating a mob of traffic lights and a racetrack heading the other way.

However out of courtesy to the retailer being discussed in this thread, better to start a new thread once E Maitland get their act together and the system is running well.


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/14)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Order online? I order stuff online all the time and won't be stopping any time soon.
> 
> And no - i'll order my spec malts / hops from Craftbrewer.
> 
> I expect that eventually i'll recover the product and or funds - either that or us lowly peasant mail order punters have subsidised the upper royal class local pick up guild


Nice to see that you have no respect for the shop or the "gifted locals", based on presumably one incident.
Probably a good idea to keep the retail stuff in the retails thread.

Maybe you could pm me with the name of your recipe and the name on your order and I'll try to sort this for you. This applies to anyone who has paid and not been supplied.

No affiliation, just have a lot of respect for Mark and the services provided.No disrespect meant toward other thread contributors. I am offering to mediate any disputes.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (29/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Nice to see that you have no respect for the shop or the "gifted locals", based on presumably one incident.
> Probably a good idea to keep the retail stuff in the retails thread.


To be honest, I think if anyone else was out as much money as I am, for as long as i've been - they'd be making a hell of a lot more noise than I am.

I think not only am I being respectful i'm being outright generous. Being attacked by those who have received far better service than I have is however, wearing quite thin and pretty much eroding this generosity.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (29/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Maybe you could pm me with the name of your recipe and the name on your order and I'll try to sort this for you. This applies to anyone who has paid and not been supplied.



Cheers for your offer of mediation, but i'm quite capable of calling each week and getting told "i'll do it this week" myself, well, until the next time the phone number changes with no notification.


----------



## Kingy (29/6/14)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Cheers for your offer of mediation, but i'm quite capable of calling each week and getting told "i'll do it this week" myself, well, until the next time the phone number changes with no notification.


That's how I feel aswell. If I can't sort it out no one can. I tried again actually and said I've been waiting a few weeks now and he said he'd sort it out soon (like he has said 4 times in 4 weeks now) he also said there's a lot of others like me. Whatever that means. 
I was prepared to get 2 sacks of grain if he sorted it out as I'm over being promised by him then more time passing and another brew day missed. I sound like a broken record so I'm gunna refrain from this thread from now on unless my orders go through. 
I also checked my orders and the last 4 orders haven't been processed. 2 double batches and 2 singles. 
My kegs ran dry this weekend also.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (29/6/14)

Poor bastard, feel free to come round for a drink mate, if my kegs ran dry i'd be a lot less understanding! haha


----------



## Kingy (29/6/14)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Poor bastard, feel free to come round for a drink mate, if my kegs ran dry i'd be a lot less understanding! haha


Yea I don't blame mark tho, (maybe a little lol) but I shoulda ordered grain elsewhere earlier tho so I wasn't in this predicament. Good time to replace all the lines.
I've got some bottled wheat beer but it's to cold for that lol.


----------



## dicko (29/6/14)

This problem is not happening over the the last two months, it has been ongoing for the last 18 months that I am aware of.

I tried to order brew packs from Marks Brew builder with the normal on line purchase followed by the phone calls. Even though he said that these orders would be processed he did not follow up or supply me personally with anything that I ordered.
Then, when I decided to purchase a Braumeister brew system he accepted my order on line then after phone calls he said he would send me the BM and confirm the delivery date.

Well that was as good as it got because he could not notify me as to the delivery details nor could he even reply to my emails and P M's regarding the order even after many phone calls to him.

I need to add here that Mark did not and would not return any phone calls or emails to me regarding these purchases

What this guy needs to understand is that people ( read customers) like me are lining up to spend $2500 in his shop for a purchase.

I went with the original enquiry because a couple of other brewers recommend this guy to me..

After two weeks of non replies and numerous phone calls I got a "FUNNY FEELING" and with this I cancelled my order for the BM.

There is something amiss with this retailer and I wish he would come clean with his customers be them past and future customers and tell them EXACTLY what is happening to their orders.

As it turned out in my situation, he probably missed out on at least the purchase of another two BM's from guys that watched me brew on the BM.

I am by no means suggesting that these guys would have purchased from MHB but he missed the opportunity due to his total slack attitude toward me.

I have said this before and I will say it again

, Mark you need to communicate with your clients, both old customers and new spenders if you want your business to survive.

Reply to this topic with honesty if only to stop the uncertainty, 

My suggestion is to people wishing to buy HB products is to consider buying on line and have it delivered unless you can walk through his door and pick it up yourself.

Apologies Mark but this thread is really starting to piss me off, and if you are reading this then POST THE TRUTH AS TO WHY YOU CHOSE NOT TO SERVE ANYONE BUT THOSE WHO CAN WALK THROUGH THE SHOP DOOR

A very strange way to run a business when you have a web site....... My thoughts only..of course.

When a potential customer makes an enquiry the "dribble crap" response wears a bit thin after a couple of genuine phone calls to find the true status of their order.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (30/6/14)

What confuses me about the homebrew scene is the fanboy attitude certain people get and then vehemently defend their chosen supplier when people complain even after they receive substandard service themselves.

If more people had been honest about the service they received I wouldn't have been fucked over with two dodgy kegerators and more than a month of bullshit.

And then people get abused for accurately reporting the poor service they receive?


----------



## Weizguy (30/6/14)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Cheers for your offer of mediation, but i'm quite capable of calling each week and getting told "i'll do it this week" myself, well, until the next time the phone number changes with no notification.


Ok, I thought that I could compile any outstanding paid orders and front up to the shop with a list, and get them sorted for you guys.

Still willing to go to bat for ya. Let me know.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/6/14)

I'd appreciate that Les. Will send on my order details when I'm at home.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

The sad thing is, is that when Mark was in trouble brewers wanted to help him out by buying stock from him to keep him afloat.. 

To now hear that orders & goods are not being delivered and he wont even communicate is going to put right back at the start of this thread with him likely to shut shop because he is rapidly gaining a reputation of not delivering.

Would you blame brewers goung elsewhere.

I think the charity has well and truly run out.


----------



## SJW (30/6/14)

I think that Mark does not give a fat rats tail to what people are saying on this thread. He has been posting so I'm sure he is sitting back laughing at everyone getting their panties in a twist in this viral thread. Mark has always been more than helpful when I have dropped into the shop. I know that Mark would walk over broken glass to make an order up for someone who has paid for it. Just call him or drop in and he will make it up on the spot.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

All well and good...

But if your waiting on postal orders because you cant just walk in......what then....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

SJW said:


> I think that Mark does not give a fat rats tail to what people are saying on this thread.


Good way to maintain a customer base....especially if you want to expand your business...


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/6/14)

His last post was on the 11th of May so I'm not sure where people are getting the idea he's been active on AHB. The problems people are posting started to really start after that date.


----------



## Weizguy (30/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> All well and good...
> 
> But if your waiting on postal orders because you cant just walk in......what then....


You obviously did not read my posts above, or deliberately choose to ignore them.

Again, I will state that I'm available to drop into the shop and troubleshoot people's missing orders. I have time off work and the shop is only about 30 min from my house.

Surely a resolution is the desired outcome, or do people just prefer to bring all their general grievances here and just have a good old belly-ache, at the expense of a retailer who supports the brew community.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> You obviously did not read my posts above, or deliberately choose to ignore them.


I was not refering to anything you said or posted. Period.

I was refering to what SJW was saying.

If you want to go and be the guy who tries to sort it out then good luck to you.

And....if I needed to go thru a third party to get an order fullfilled then I would much rather deal with a retailer who I can deal with directly.


----------



## aldee (1/7/14)

Many weeks later I still have no response to an enquiry for a 50lt Braumeister.
Google search shows braumeister.com.au , so I send 3 emails, no response.

No prizes for guessing who owns that domain !

Quick phone call to a forum sponsor , not a problem , deliver direct from factory to my door in NZ, no freight charges

Contrasting service ?

Best wishes Mark, hope its not R.I.P. Marks Homebrew


----------



## Weizguy (1/7/14)

SJW said:


> I think that Mark does not give a fat rats tail to what people are saying on this thread.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good way to maintain a customer base....especially if you want to expand your business...


I'm sure that he does care that it may be affecting his business. On the other hand, if some people (customers) are happier to p!ss and moan rather than get their orders, what would your care factor be?



Ducatiboy stu said:


> I was not refering to anything you said or posted. Period.
> 
> I was refering to what SJW was saying.


Maybe you should be looking at the thread in total and not ignoring my offers of help, but only if it's relevant to you and not just about saying something because you can.

I admit that I am a primary stakeholder in this, as Mark's shop has been my lhbs for some time.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> If you want to go and be the guy who tries to sort it out then good luck to you.
> 
> And....if I needed to go thru a third party to get an order fullfilled then I would much rather deal with a retailer who I can deal with directly.


So, I'm wondering why you need to advocate for the dissenters, as a third-party? Do you want to be the guy who sorts it out for them, or just stir the pot a bit more?

Stu, you appear to have a lot of general anger. Is this personal for you, or just about being part of the discsussion?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

I have " no general anger" ..

And whats this thing about dissenters...how can those who are getting stuffed around with orders etc and rightly getting very annoyed be dissenters.

My pount to you is, why should anyone need to go thru a third party to get what they ordered..and that goes for any product bought off any retailer.

It doesnt instill much confidence to purchasers does it.

Its not a good advertisment for potential customers.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/7/14)

Thread has been locked for the time being as it is degenerating and has gone off topic. Admin and mods will discuss reopening it.


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/7/14)

This thread is being reopened, however please think on the following before posting.

We want feedback on business, both positive and negative.
If you have not had interaction with this business recently, please stay out of it. 
If you have a negative experience with the business and want to share it please do so in a civil and respectful manner.
If you have had interaction with the business and are wanting to defend their practices by all means do so, in a civil and respectful manner.


----------



## SBOB (27/7/14)

I walked into Marks on Friday and all I saw was some relatively empty shelves, a dirty desk area and someone (i assume mark) sitting out the back on his laptop...

Didnt look up when I walked in, and there wasnt much to 'look' at so I left..

Does he sell anything but grain as there wasnt anything to look at..


----------



## Dazzbrew (4/8/14)

No, not these days. And Mark is selling the business, aparently it will be taken over and run as a mail order type operation.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (4/8/14)

I've still got the two orders paid for from back start of May, MHB if you read this, please refund orders 3562 and 3715 to the bank account listed in the emails.


----------



## Hpal (4/8/14)

Dazzbrew said:


> No, not these days. And Mark is selling the business, aparently it will be taken over and run as a mail order type operation.


Hopefully brewbuilder is still being used with the new owners.


----------



## Moad (4/8/14)

no pick up at all from the new owners? Will they employ Mark?

Mark, thankyou for all of your advice and guidance and as I mentioned last time I was in store I wish you all the best in whatever the future holds.


----------



## SJW (5/8/14)

We will be informed of the new arrangements a soon as they are finalised. But NO he won't be employing Mark, hence him selling the business, and I am assured we can pick up from the new shop. Brew builder will be sold with the business.


----------



## Feldon (5/8/14)

All Australian states and territories are pretty well covered by consumer protection laws these days.

If people have paid for goods or services which haven't been supplied just contact your relevant Consumer Affairs office and they can take steps to sort it out for you.


----------



## Hpal (7/8/14)

Was in there yesterday getting some hops, not a lot left. Had a good chat as always. Does anyone know if the new guy will have marks gas bottle refilling station? Hopefully he does and I'll be able to go there for a fill, wherever 'there' is.


----------



## Coalminer (7/8/14)

Hpal said:


> Was in there yesterday getting some hops, not a lot left. Had a good chat as always. Does anyone know if the new guy will have marks gas bottle refilling station? Hopefully he does and I'll be able to go there for a fill, wherever 'there' is.


I understand he was selling the gas side to another party (don't quote me on this as that was info from 3 weeks ago so may have been a change since then)


----------



## brewchampion (7/8/14)

The Rumour is the new guy is in Raymond Terrace, operating out of his house. Operating a free delivery service around Newcastle.
New website (with new domain) opening soon.
Orders currently being passed onto him via Marks old site.
Hes only just ordered his supplies. So wont be operational for another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mr_wibble (8/8/14)

brewchampion said:


> Orders currently being passed onto him via Marks old site.


Hmm, any rumours about 2 month old back-orders being passed through to the new owner?


----------



## SJW (8/8/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> Hmm, any rumours about 2 month old back-orders being passed through to the new owner?


I am fairly sure the new owner is not going to make up orders that have allegedly be payed to the previous owner.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (8/8/14)

SnakeDoctor said:


> I've still got the two orders paid for from back start of May, MHB if you read this, please refund orders 3562 and 3715 to the bank account listed in the emails.


These have been refunded. 

Chased up via phone calls and sorted out.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/8/14)

Seems extraordinary that some one would buy a business when he will be operating his business from his home, why not just start up selling from home without having to buy a business.


----------



## Donske (9/8/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Seems extraordinary that some one would buy a business when he will be operating his business from his home, why not just start up selling from home without having to buy a business.


Suppliers with preexisting credit accounts, website, brew builder (if he gets it), known financials, name (although that may not be worth as much as it was), and that's just quickly off the top of my head. 

Its much easier to buy a business than start from scratch assuming you have good people going over the records and the business is viable. 

Sounds like he's removing the biggest issue of small business ownership (overhead associated with a brick and mortar store front), which would lead me to guess that there's enough there for it to be a tidy little project if he can hold on to the existing customer base.


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/14)

One clear advantage would be the arrangement Mark has with Fastway. Many other retailers just don't seem to have got their freight sorted as well as they could have. For example Mark could send me a sack for 10 bucks and I think to Sydney customers as well. Craftbrewer is another example of a retailer who have really got their act together and I can get an order up to 5kg for the same freight as when I lived in SEQ and usually a day quicker.

If the new guy can retain the customer base then Raymond Terrace is a real sweet spot to service a big market.


----------



## Donske (9/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> One clear advantage would be the arrangement Mark has with Fastway. Many other retailers just don't seem to have got their freight sorted as well as they could have. For example Mark could send me a sack for 10 bucks and I think to Sydney customers as well. Craftbrewer is another example of a retailer who have really got their act together and I can get an order up to 5kg for the same freight as when I lived in SEQ and usually a day quicker.
> 
> If the new guy can retain the customer base then Raymond Terrace is a real sweet spot to service a big market.


Good point, having a preexisting relationship with a reliable courier service is another plus, they are not the easiest companies to deal with if you aren't consigning enough freight.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/8/14)

Apparently the new owner has his own website being built, and I agree Donske buying an established business is good sense, but buying a floundering business which just by reading on here has lost a lot of customers and credit from suppliers will not automatically be passed over to the new owner.Brew builder is probably the only thing of any value.
But he (the new owner) has no overheads and should be able to lure customers back with decent pricing, so good luck to him.


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/14)

It all boils down to having a reliable and well priced retailer in New South Wales' second largest city and the huge surrounding area that also includes Hunter and Central Coast.

I'm impressed with Country Brewer East Maitland but their business model is more geared towards walk in trade. If I order online the stock, I understand, comes from a main warehouse at Girraween and Aus Post rates apply so sod that, I can actually get yeast, hops, spec grains etc cheaper out of Brisbane.

If the new owner of Mark's outfit can provide both walk in and a good freight arrangement as I posted earlier, they have the opportunity to clean up in the area. I note that he may be offering free local drop offs as well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/14)

I definitely think a strong on-line presence as well as a walk-in store is the way to go these days as most shoppers now use the internet. Especially when you are chasing customers that may not be close to your store.

One only has to look at the amount of on-line brewing shops that have sprung up over the last years.


----------



## Boozed (9/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> It all boils down to having a reliable and well priced retailer in New South Wales' second largest city and the huge surrounding area that also includes Hunter and Central Coast.
> 
> I'm impressed with Country Brewer East Maitland but their business model is more geared towards walk in trade. If I order online the stock, I understand, comes from a main warehouse at Girraween and Aus Post rates apply so sod that, I can actually get yeast, hops, spec grains etc cheaper out of Brisbane.
> 
> If the new owner of Mark's outfit can provide both walk in and a good freight arrangement as I posted earlier, they have the opportunity to clean up in the area. I note that he may be offering free local drop offs as well.


Bribie G, $12 postage per 25kg sack from Country Brewer East Maitland to the Taree area. Just call the store direct to order.

I dropped into MHB this morning and it was closed and the blinds drawn. No answer when I knocked on the front door but the back dock appeared open. I'd definitely call beforehand if you are planning on heading in.


----------



## Kingy (9/8/14)

I'm excited about a new owner running the business properly. He'll be getting lots of my money.


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/14)

Thanks for that, boozed. Great news.


----------



## BarrySymmonds (9/8/14)

G'day guys.
I have not bothered visiting MHB in recent years. When I visited his former Mayfield strore, it looked like he wasn
t a happy camper. Was not very helpful and appeared to have a chip on his shoulder. Am I right to assume he's picked up his game or are you saying he's out, home and hosed?
Cheers.


----------



## Batz (9/8/14)

I guess the new owner has bought Marks grain mill, that was beautiful bit of equipment.

Batz


----------



## Boozed (9/8/14)

It appears the latter Barry


----------



## Boozed (9/8/14)

Batz said:


> I guess the new owner has bought Marks grain mill, that was beautiful bit of equipment.
> 
> Batz


What type of mill was it Batz?


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/14)

Batz said:


> I guess the new owner has bought Marks grain mill, that was beautiful bit of equipment.
> 
> Batz


That was Murrays' former mill. I once saw it in action.
Sack of Maris Otter

RRREEEAAAWWWWW (Imagine large tom cat being sawn in half)

Sack of crushed Maris Otter.

It was about the size and shape of one of those big floor-standing photocopiers you see in large offices, with a big grating in the top.


----------



## Weizguy (9/8/14)

I spoke with Mark this morning. Packing up the shop today. Would have helped him move, but my car has no transmission right now.

Mark offered to sell me his mill, but 'twas a little in excess of my requirements. I thought it was the Bluetongue Brewery grain mill before they expanded.


----------



## vykuza (9/8/14)

If it's still going, I'd be interested in buying it. Having mill nightmares at the moment.


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/14)

Aha, I think the grain handling and forklift were Murrays. Nick that mill would be perfect.


----------



## vykuza (9/8/14)

Les, I tried to PM you but your messages are full. Can you delete one please?


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/8/14)

Mark is done and dusted.......I was in the store on Thursday and picked up a bunch of hops and he said the business is sold along with the brew builder software. The mill he uses is a commercial grade setup and it cracks the grain like its the ducks nuts. I think Mark needed to call it quits not only for health reasons but it seemed he wasnt a happy camper on most days in general.

I look forward to meeting the new Newcastle grain supplier because the demand is there and Mark had well over 300 registered members for the brew builder program, if the new guy can contact them all and keep up with demand he should be able to make it into something great.


----------



## Coalminer (9/8/14)

I am quite sure the mill was ex Bluetongue Brewery


----------



## SJW (9/8/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I spoke with Mark this morning. Packing up the shop today. Would have helped him move, but my car has no transmission right now.
> 
> Mark offered to sell me his mill, but 'twas a little in excess of my requirements. I thought it was the Bluetongue Brewery grain mill before they expanded.


Yes it was the Bluetongue Brewery old mill. 
I believe the new shop will be run from the owner place at Raymond Terrace.
Also Mark had no special deal with Fastways, believe me, anyone can ship at those rates, just most choose to add a bit extra for themselves.
I thought of buying his business too. You would get a big client base, Brewbuilder, all the shop equipment and all the pre existing contacts and accounts. All you would need would be a web site, place to operate and some start up cash for stock.
I also believe the fella who bought it is a member on AHB and when it is revealed we will all know who it is.
So he will know how the shop has been run, both good and bad so should be goods he is also going to offer a drop in and pick up on some days I believe.
Loads of mystery


----------



## TheWiggman (9/8/14)

Might be worth changing the thread title. Sad news.


----------



## pk.sax (9/8/14)

Sometimes people need to move on and making change is a good way to break with the current and now. Good luck to him with everything.


----------



## SJW (9/8/14)

I think its great news. Mark needed to get out , for various reasons that he may or may not share with everyone, and if a local guy has bought it and is all pumped about an new business it's a win win...win


----------



## Batz (9/8/14)

If anyone has a phone number I can contact Mark on could you PM it to me? Best not to post phone numbers on here.

Batz


----------



## simplefisherman (9/8/14)

Hope the new owner will stock the softdrink syrups as well, kinda like having a decent cola on tap and keen to try the lemonade as well.


----------



## Batz (9/8/14)

There has been a lot of negative comments here towards Mark, I think Mark has lost the plot a little but I know the reasons. Unfortunately when you run a business this can't happen, I'm sure Mark knows this and is moving on because of it.

I wish mark all the best in the future in both health and happiness, Mark has helped me out on many occasions and I feel privileged to all him a mate. 

All the best cobber! I hope to catch up again sometime soon for a beer. :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Yob (9/8/14)

I certainly hope, no matter what, he can still manage to share his wealth of wisdom here, his posts often need to be read many times and I've personally much respect for the man and also wish him all the best in the future regardless.


----------



## Donske (9/8/14)

Yob said:


> I certainly hope, no matter what, he can still manage to share his wealth of wisdom here, his posts often need to be read many times and I've personally much respect for the man and also wish him all the best in the future regardless.


Agreed, I've not had anything to do with his business but as a knowledgeable forum member it would be a shame to see him go, I always make a point of at least researching any advice he offers and more often than not improve my beers as a result.


----------



## trevgale (9/8/14)

I started AG brewing a bit over a year ago and Mark has been a great resource for both knowledge and ingredients. While I was first setting up, even before I was purchasing anything he was en endless source of information right through to last week when he was winding down. I wish him all the best on his future endeavors and look forward to reading the book he his planning on writing. 


Anyway, on a more selfish note my CO2 cylinder just ran out. Does anybody know another place in Newcastle that does refills?


----------



## Hpal (9/8/14)

Country brewer Maitland apparently now does co2 refills onsite aswell as the swap and go system. A plus for me too, wasn't sure where to go after mark shuts.


----------



## dicko (10/8/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Might be worth changing the thread title. Sad news.


Nnnoooo!!!! Not again.

That would make it the third time.


----------



## brewchampion (10/8/14)

If anyone is stuck for gas refills the other end of town, "speed gas" in Bennett's Green do Co2 swaps. 6kg for $35. 0431039375 they have recently moved to a hard to find area here: http://goo.gl/maps/owRvv


----------



## Bribie G (10/8/14)

I always looked forward to my trips to Newcastle to pick up supplies from the man in the black T shirt 
He was the most knowledgeable brewer I've ever met and beneath a sometimes cranky exterior he's a thoughtful and passionate guy. Wishing Mark all the best for the future, and it would be great to see him back on the forum.


----------



## acarey (10/8/14)

Lets change the name of the thread to 'Marks home-brew shutting down - confirmed to stay open - sold to mystery man - mill chat - gas supply tips'

h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (10/8/14)

Too long. How about "Hunter related gossip".
B)


----------



## acarey (10/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> Too long. How about "Hunter related gossip".
> B)


true. 

how about 'MHB - a case study in speculation'


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/14)

...or "MHB - sold up but not out"
or "MHB - new owner, new location, new name too?"
or "MHB - End of an era/ Big boots to fill?

So many options, I'll try to let it go now


----------



## Harry Volting (10/8/14)

I spent some time with Mark yesterday between truck loads and met the 'new guy'.
The arrangement looks to be a winner for all concerned, Mark included.
BrewBuilder front end, same killer crush from the same killer mill, locally based and Fastway freight (cheap).
The new guy is a good bloke, a home brewer and seems to have a long term plan.
I wish all concerned well. 

Mark indicated to me yesterday that the brewers that plan to use MHB as their drop off point for their NSW Comp entries will need to make alternative arrangements. 
I post this info with his consent. 

Harry.


----------



## Mardoo (10/8/14)

Well feck, I'm going to miss his posts. Learned some good stuff from them. I really hope this all works out well for him.


----------



## properbeer (10/8/14)

Any news if the new bloke is gonna offer gas refills at all? I guessing no with the new fella only doing mail order as reported. I bought my kegsonlegs gasbottle from Mark outright a couple of years back.Would speed gas in bennetts green refill or just swap? Cheers MHB all the best mate.


----------



## cliffo (10/8/14)

They refill but send the bottle to Sydney to have it done so it takes a couple of days but pretty good service.

Brew by U at Cardiff also refill the MKOL cylinders with a similar off-site set up.


----------



## SJW (10/8/14)

If I get my bottle filled i don't want to swap it. Mine is in mint condition, I don't want some rusty dinged up bottle.


----------



## cliffo (10/8/14)

I'm the same with mine but you do get your own cylinder back.


----------



## Batz (10/8/14)

Harry Volting said:


> BrewBuilder front end, same killer crush from the same killer mill, locally based and Fastway freight (cheap).
> 
> 
> .


OK so the mill is not for sale.

I thought the new owners would want that baby.


----------



## Moad (10/8/14)

Mark has some other stuff on the go, I'm sure he will share at some point.

Kirk at the place in Hamilton is getting more and more grain in which should keep the new owner on his toes


----------



## SJW (13/8/14)

I dont think Kirk is going to keep anyone on their toes. (Sorry Kirk) Unless someone is selling key rings and beer coasters.
I have not been filled with awe inspiring brewing confidence after visiting him.
Time will tell though. Supplies are getting low though so I hope this new mystery man reveales himself soon. I dont want to have to get another bulk order.


----------



## Bribie G (13/8/14)

As posted, Country Brewer at East Maitland does excellent service and prices on 25k grains and fair range of hops.


----------



## Weizguy (13/8/14)

SJW said:


> I dont think Kirk is going to keep anyone on their toes. (Sorry Kirk) Unless someone is selling key rings and beer coasters.
> I have not been filled with awe inspiring brewing confidence after visiting him.
> Time will tell though. Supplies are getting low though so I hope this new mystery man reveales himself soon. I dont want to have to get another bulk order.


I'm sure he's champing at the bit to reveal his identity and start his retailing.
No point doing it before he has stock, I feel.
I'd like to put my hand up, right now, for a bag of Maris or Perle to kick off.


----------



## Moad (13/8/14)

Kirk is close to work for me, has bulk grain I can pick up at a good price. Gets spec grains in for me that he doesn't stock. No complaints here, you a hard man to please SJW?

I sound like I am advertising but I just like to acknowledge someone I am happy with... $85 for MO through Kirk Les (pick up)


----------



## spog (13/8/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'm sure he's champing at the bit to reveal his identity and start his retailing.
> No point doing it before he has stock, I feel.
> I'd like to put my hand up, right now, for a bag of Marris or Perle to kick off.


And this mysterious new owner is ...,? this isn't a question, I am just guessing and time will tell.though it seems you lot over that will have a HB shop for all your needs.
Cheers...spog...


----------



## SJW (13/8/14)

Moad said:


> Kirk is close to work for me, has bulk grain I can pick up at a good price. Gets spec grains in for me that he doesn't stock. No complaints here, you a hard man to please SJW?


Thats what Mrs SJW says too


----------



## warra48 (13/8/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'm sure he's champing at the bit to reveal his identity and start his retailing.
> No point doing it before he has stock, I feel.
> I'd like to put my hand up, right now, for a bag of Maris or Perle to kick off.


I need another bag of Munich I as I have run out of it, but have only just opened a bag of Perle bought from Mark when he was still open..


----------



## Brewman_ (15/8/14)

Probably time for me to say something..
I am taking over the business from Mark. I haven't said anything since I am just not ready yet, but the time seems right.

Admin have changed my name from Fear_n_loath to Brewman_. Yet to change me to a retailer, as things just aren't ready for that yet. Business name is Brewman, and my name is Steve. Many of you will know me from HUB, Bitter & Twisted and the last few NSW state comps and various other activities that have happened around Newcastle. If you've been at any of these events, chances are we have had a chat and a beer before.

I will post more information when I am ready to go, which I am hoping will not be too far off. The move has been completed and now waiting for deliveries of Malt, Hops and yeast. There was not much stock remaining with Mark, so I will start off with mostly all freshly delivered ingredients.

The Web site is under construction, it will be a new site, which I will advise when complete.

I will be using Brewbuilder. For those existing users your recipes will still be there. I am near Raymond Terrace, I will be using various means of postage and will offer pick ups as well. More info on this to come.

I do have Marks old mill. It is very nice!

For anyone that has an unfulfilled order from Mark I will contact you to see if you still need it, I understand that many brewers would have found other sources of ingredients recently.

So a start is getting close, but not there yet. 

More information to come soon.

For Mark, he has been an asset to the brewing community in many ways, particularly in Newcastle. I wish him well and hope he stays involved in the brewing community in some way.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Bribie G (15/8/14)




----------



## bradsbrew (15/8/14)

This topic has kind of evolved into a retail thread.
In fairness to current sponsors and retailers it has been moved to the retail area.
Good luck with the new venture Brewman_


----------



## apples2910 (15/8/14)

haha was wondering why i couldn't log into brew builder :unsure: ,good luck with your new venture i was/am a customer so am looking forward to placing order, will u be doin 'pickup' orders or mail only


----------



## apples2910 (15/8/14)

soory re-read thread and answered my own question


----------



## dean1639 (15/8/14)

So is the shop open at the moment?


----------



## Kingy (15/8/14)

Very nice news indeed.


----------



## SJW (15/8/14)

Nice, I will hold out and make do with the last of a bulk buy I had to do as Mark was running down stock.
Look forward to meeting you Steve.

Steve


----------



## Pilchard (15/8/14)

Will your grain ad hop prices be comparable to marks or are we in for a price rise? I won't pay the asking price for the other two shops in newy, I'm better off mail ordering. Better off mail ordering most things come to think of it.


----------



## properbeer (15/8/14)

Awesome stuff Steve. Look forward to supporting your new venture. Will you be taking on the gas refills at all?


----------



## acarey (15/8/14)

Half of marks problem was that his prices were too low. I'm happy to pay a premium for the convenience of service he provided. 

He could have charged an extra dollar per kilo and I would still be stoked to be able to pick up a ready to go recipe. 

Let's be real. Even if your brew cost 20%more that mark charged it's still gonna be way cheaper that the comparable commercial product. 

It has to be worthwhile to run these businesses otherwise they disappear. If only I could think of an example......


----------



## Pilchard (15/8/14)

Not saying I won't support the local bloke but from some of the other local prices it is still far cheaper to mail order from other forum sponsors. I'm using someone 1200 Km's away ATM and with freight can get an extra recipe for the same price. That's a no brainer for me considering Raymond terrace is a 40 minute drive each way. I will drive it but it needs to be cost effective. Obviously businesses need to make money but in a competitive retail market price is usually the deciding factor is it not?


----------



## shaunous (16/8/14)

I'd like to know these sponsors Pilchard. Cause I haven't found any that once freight is thrown in is cheaper, especially far cheaper. I drive an hour for supplies and it's cheaper once freight is thrown in, unless it's tiny weightless stuff.


----------



## shaunous (16/8/14)

My examples based on bulk, not single batch sizes.


----------



## pedleyr (16/8/14)

An hour's drive, say 80km each way. Say 10l/100km, so 16 litres of fuel round trip. Say $1.30 per litre, $20.80 in fuel.

And postage is still more? Poor bastards, knew that I had it easier but not that much.


----------



## Coalminer (16/8/14)

Can't beat a walk in shopfront for personal service. I'm happy to drive 30 min for that


----------



## shaunous (16/8/14)

Maybe City to City freight is cheaper than city to country. Makes sense to be. Anyway this is kinda derailing and taking the light away from Steve. Good luck mate, may you become a rich man.


----------



## Hpal (16/8/14)

An hour's drive, say 80km each way. Say 10l/100km, so 16 litres of fuel round trip. Say $1.30 per litre, $20.80 in fuel.

Tell me where this cheap fuel is!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/14)

Yes...please do tell of this myhtical $1.30/L fuel...


----------



## shaunous (16/8/14)

Yeh I'm paying $1.62 for diesel.


----------



## Pilchard (16/8/14)

shaunous said:


> I'd like to know these sponsors Pilchard. Cause I haven't found any that once freight is thrown in is cheaper, especially far cheaper. I drive an hour for supplies and it's cheaper once freight is thrown in, unless it's tiny weightless stuff.


I costed out a few recipes recently from the other local bloke and they were 15-25 bucks dearer per recipe than national, so I took the freight option. Got a full 25kg order and at $1.30 or less a kg freight I'm still better off.

I hope Steve has the best of luck starting out and can make a good go of it. I'd hate to see it turn into the same sales platform as the other shops knowing there is no local competition and pricing accordingly.

Cheers


----------



## Coalminer (16/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes...please do tell of this myhtical $1.30/L fuel...


Probably what a farmer pays with subsidies


----------



## Kingy (16/8/14)

I buy mine online to pilchard. Way more cost effective than other local stores and more variety and easier ordering systems. I use to brew lots of different styles when the grain was from (cheap) MHB. I've had to keep my beers abit lower in alc and styles to suit to make my habit affordable to coincide with my herms build lol.


----------



## pedleyr (16/8/14)

Was trying to be generous with my hypothetical scenario by using a lower than actual fuel price. Obviously the higher the fuel price the higher postage needs to be to justify the trip.


----------



## gone brewing (16/8/14)

G'day Steve

It's good to hear that you will be up and running soon. Although I haven't been for a few years, we have met before through HUB and I look forward to catching up with you again.

Will you be sending out an email to everyone in Mark's system? I ask because I know of other customers of Mark's who don't read AHB all the time (unbelievable I know).

I gotta say it's also great to hear that you have that beast of a mill. It made a HUGE difference to efficiency with my process when I got my grain from Mark compared to other retailers.

All the best with your new venture.

Cheers
Dick


----------



## Brewman_ (17/8/14)

Hey Dick,

Yes I know you, will be good to catch up, has been a couple of years. I definitely will be posting some e-mails, but not from Mark's system rather my own when it's up and this will cover all the contacts Mark had. That way it will include all the new contact details for the store. I hope to get that communication out early this week, even if it is not from the website... I will find a way.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Kingy (20/8/14)

Boozed said:


> Bribie G, $12 postage per 25kg sack from Country Brewer East Maitland to the Taree area. Just call the store direct to order


$12 for 25kg.
I feel like I'm being ripped off now. 9kg of ingredients (from a sponsor) $35 worth. Plus $20 delivery.
Can't Wait till brew man gets going. Hurry up mate lol.


----------



## Brettco (22/8/14)

Glad to hear this business is under new management. Despite so many positive comments about MHB on the forum, my first and only ordering experience was just terrible.

MHB had advertised on AHB that he was selling Pacman, so I joined, ordered this and some lager yeast, completed the online payment and received the order confirmation. 11 days later, no shipping confirmation and no delivery. Sent a polite email checking on the status of the order, no response. Tried the online contact form on his website, still no response. Gave him the benefit of the doubt as a small business owner, illness, holidays? Yet there he posting away on the forum, so I sent him THIRD message as a PM, two weeks since the initial order. Zero response to 3 enquiries through 3 different channels - ever! And never got the order. Gave up after seeing he hadn't even charged my credit card.

Actually thought the guy must have so many customers and sales that he couldn't be bothered with a new costumer's order or their follow-up emails, so a bit surprised to see him write about business being slow. Well, I know of one order that would have improved sales! Perhaps some common decency in responding to enquiries from new customers would also have seen some business improvement.

Almost two years later, I just got an email from the new operator about the changes, so it appears I'm still a member of the shop. Looking forward to much better service from Steve.


----------



## SBOB (22/8/14)

how can we join the mailing list for the 'new' store..not on Mark's mailing list as I never ordered from him..


----------



## Kingy (22/8/14)

Probly have to wait untill next week then when he starts operating, hes emailed us from an old address when the new store is running he will have a new email.


----------



## warra48 (22/8/14)

Kingy said:


> Probly have to wait untill next week then when he starts operating, hes emailed us from an old address when the new store is running he will have a new email.


He does have a new website: http://www.brewman.com.au/web/index.asp


----------



## Brewman_ (22/8/14)

Hi,

Thanks Warra,
The mods have not set me as a retailer yet, but at least this thread is in the right spot.

That's right Warra, the site is up and running. I will be open for pick ups tomorrow from 9 till 1.

Cheers.


----------



## sammydog (23/8/14)

Awesome, your up and running just in time for me to get a few orders in.


----------



## Pilchard (24/8/14)

Anyone got an address and or phone number?


----------



## manticle (24/8/14)

Be time for a new thread on this I reckon.


----------



## pk.sax (24/8/14)

RIP MHB (the shop).


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/14)

manticle said:


> Be time for a new thread on this I reckon.


Mark was judging at the NSW comp over the weekend, every cm his old self and looking the happiest and most relaxed I've seen him for yonks.

Probably a good opportunity to close the thread and for anyone interested in the new store and continuing use of Brewbuilder, Brewman_ can start a new thread when he's been promoted to Retailer status.

Edit: Mark said he'd supervised Brewman_ take delivery of a couple of tonnes of grain and n kilos of hops where n is a large number, so it's now full steam ahead. :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy (26/8/14)

I drove to and from the Castle Hill comp with Mark, both days, and was privy to a phone call from the new Brewman.

Fairly sure I overheard that orders have been prepped (and perhaps posted), and pickups have commenced at the new location, so business is full steam ahead.

IIRC, it was about 100kg of hops to kick off.


----------



## Kingy (26/8/14)

Yea I've already put an order in, makes brewing a lot more enjoyable when you get good grain prices and pay only $6 delivery. Good times.


----------



## skwaler (26/8/14)

What's the location of the new shop?


----------



## manticle (26/8/14)

New thread here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/82290-brewman-takes-over-marks-home-brewing-nsw/


----------



## MHB (26/8/14)

[SIZE=medium]Well, I have closed down, after 10 years in my own shop, it’s all over. You can’t run a homebrew shop with a stuffed back, especially when it reaches the stage where, well, the painkillers are so strong that you can’t work if you take them and can’t work without them, so its thank you and goodbye.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I have really enjoyed most of the last decade, have met some wonderful people and made some great friends. With people as with the beer, there have been some that will remain memorable for both good and bad reasons.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]First up I would like to thank those that have been customers, I know only too well that the last while has been difficult for both of us, to those that have persevered a heartfelt thank you.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]A special thanks to those who offered help, some free labour, some cash money to help me keep going, there are some very special people among the Hunters brewing community and I won’t be forgetting who they are -to you guys- I owe you one (or more) just ask if you ever need anything.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Part of being an adult is having to face reality, in this case that I couldn’t keep going, so I have sold the business.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Steve, who has taken it over, will be running it his way, from his premises. Steve is a more than competent home brewer and should be able to help you with anything you need; I hope you all give him the support he deserves. Just remember he is new at retail and there is a bit of a learning curve; just don’t give him too much shit, please.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I am looking forward to loosening the red hazard warning attached to my name (Retailer) and going back to being just a regular member of AHB. As an ex-retailer I would like to say, retailers are not your enemy.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Sadly the one thing that really drives me batty about AHB is the hatred and contempt often expressed toward retailers. The truth is that most work really hard for very little money, you wouldn’t be a homebrew retailer unless you had a real passion for brewing.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]When I first started all grain brewing we could get 5 malts 1 hop and sometimes 2 yeasts (but mostly only 1) retailers are the people who have brought us all the range of ingredients available today. They risked their own money to buy stock in from all over the world, true the craft brewing scene kicking off has helped. But think how many of Australia’s leading craft brewers are or were home brewers first.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I haven’t been here (on AHB) much for most of the last 6 months, skimming through this thread has been interesting, thanks to those who expressed support and regret at my predicament – there are a few of you who should ban yourselves from posting after drinking, otherwise you could be mistaken for complete prats, but to most, thanks again, it’s been (mostly) fun.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Cheers and may all your beers be very good beers[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Mark.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]PS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]There is one person I would like to address, for all the wrong reasons – yes, I mean you Tony.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]For the last 6-7 years I have bitten my lip and put up with your little snipes, damning with faint praise and regular little needles about being banned from the shop; even when you said you weren’t brewing or even drinking; during one of the roughest times in my life; you had to come back for another go. Well I’m not a retailer any more, so I don’t have to watch my mouth, and you have lost your protected status.[/SIZE]



Tony said:


> As one of the only people to have ever been banned from Marks shop, I hope he keeps going!
> 
> I remember last time this happened, I was a very active brewer and forum member, and dedicated MHB costomer, and recieved many phone calls and emails from many MHB "fan boys" of the day saying "what are we going to do??? Where will we get malt???"
> 
> ...





Tony said:


> I ordered a pallet of malt from another supplier when Mark was unable to supply malt
> 
> Mark hates bulk buys


Tony – you were never banned from the shop, just from any events I organised for my customers.
What the hell did you expect when a small just starting out retailer organises a brew day at a brewery, pays for 2 brewers, a 650L brew, prepays for 40 lunches, cleans and delivers enough cubes to no-chill the batch and even pays for a bus and driver so his customers can drink free beer to excess and still get home – all to start building a local community of brewers? From memory, the day cost over $2800, so not for profit is putting it mildly
You were standing there with a beer I paid for, having eaten lunch at my expense, organising a bulk buy - through your mate Ross.
If you were invited to a BBQ and spent the day hitting on a mate's missus, you wouldn’t be expecting any more invites any time soon now, would you, I don’t see how this is a whole lot different!
I don’t hate bulk buys, had you or anyone else asked I would have been more than happy to put one together, what really pissed me off was that you wanted to take the local customers to your mate Ross. What really surprises me is that at the time you went home in one piece, I must have been feeling very mellow that day.
Maybe while I was spending a month in hospital, some people were contacting you, but Tony I still have copies of the emails you were spraying around, (“all that glitters is not gold” –hum) trying to drum up business; at the time my lawyer advised that although they were quite defamatory and certainly libelous; it probably wasn’t worth the time and effort to sue you, it was a close run thing tho.
Before you get you knickers in a twist and start saying things you will regret, just remember; there are plenty of people around who were there while this was going on. If you hadn’t jumped into this thread for just one more parting shot, I would have been happy to leave it alone too.
Tony, having been forwarded copies of your emails, I know you are a liar; having seen your ill-advised post showing off the great stainless steel filter you stole from your employer, I know you to be a thief too.
I have no interest in anything you have to say, now or at any time in the future, if you wish to communicate with me do so through a lawyer, or better yet a second.


----------



## SJW (29/8/14)

And then......... There was nothing but stunned silence.
All the best Mark

Steve


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/14)

Pretty poor form.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/14)

...But...what will happen to those that paid for orders and received nothing...

One would hope that this has been sorted....


----------



## Coalminer (29/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ...But...what will happen to those that paid for orders and received nothing...
> 
> One would hope that this has been sorted....


And it has via email to all registered customers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/14)

Well that is a good thing...but prob should never have got to that point....regardless...


----------



## pk.sax (29/8/14)

Give it a break stu.


----------



## Spiesy (30/8/14)

Can prob lock this thread now, yeah?


----------



## shaunous (30/8/14)

Or be totally deleted from cyber space as it's worthless and will just clog up more of useful AHB.

.............But alas, people like to keep these threads, and get angry when they are removed for reasons unknown.

Boooooooooooo


----------



## sponge (30/8/14)

...I was saying Booo-urns...


----------



## manticle (30/8/14)

Do you think AHB will run faster if this thread is deleted Shaun? People need to take responsibility for what they write, not just expect the Mod team to do it for them.
This thread will stay for a while longer, people can have their say for a bit, then if it turns nasty and people seem unable to moderate themselves, it might get locked.
If it was up to you, I reckon there'd be no threads left on the internet because they all take up too much space somewhere and one day someone might read them.


----------



## shaunous (30/8/14)

What's the benefit of keeping the thread? Gimmy one decent reason. 
I'll give u one, Marks final reply and apology, that should be kept for some time for all to see, but the rest of it is dribble. 

What's its benefit to a Homebrew forum????

People can have their say for a bit. On what, Marks given his final reply, the new guy has a new thread, ????

So, why keep shit like this that's time has past?

Also, the people did have a 'delete their own post function', but that has since been removed, and u can only edit a post for a small window. 
You guys are the ones that seem to be giving yourselves more work.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

manticle said:


> People need to take responsibility for what they write,


Interesting concept.....


----------



## bradsbrew (30/8/14)

shaunous said:


> What's the benefit of keeping the thread? Gimmy one decent reason.
> I'll give u one, Marks final reply and apology, that should be kept for some time for all to see, but the rest of it is dribble.
> 
> What's its benefit to a Homebrew forum????
> ...


Cmon Shaun. The mod team have discussed this in length behind the scenes, we have taken on board all the reports, comments and opinions. We are trying to let things be as transparent as possible. Yes it would have been easy to close and lock the thread months ago but easy isn't always the best solution. Your criticism of the mod team does nothing to help.

Cheers


----------



## shaunous (30/8/14)

Sorry...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/14)

This thread is almost as epic, and long, as my yeast threads......I'm impressed


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/14)

Totally off topic.

I'm particularly liking the new htfu attitude from the mods. There is an element of humour, they aren't all peeved off about something or the other - locking threads, deleting posts, issuing reprimands over PM, clamming up about decisions, refusing to engage. That used to be very annoying and only provoke the trolls further. I say, good on ya. There is a better vibe.

So, stfu Shaunous and get a big dog up ya. You have to let people be adults, sure some/most would be parts now and then or most times, no need to get holy about it. Quit attacking the mods about it, for once I agree with their methods.


----------



## manticle (30/8/14)

shaunous said:


> You guys are the ones that seem to be giving yourselves more work.


By letting threads run their course rather than wiping them away with our superpowers?

The only threads I believe in deleting (most are hidden rather than deleted by the way) are accidental duplicates and spam threads. I believe in locking threads to stop shitfights and hiding the ocassional comment that goes against forum guidelibes but I'm not an advocate of censorship and wholesale deletion of threads is very close to a kind of censorship.

As for the ability to delete your own posts - I'm in favour and have expressed that but the majority think differently (and their reasons are well thought out and sound) so that's something you'll have to live with for now. Think about what you type, exercise self awareness, take responsibility for your words.


----------



## Pilchard (31/8/14)

I believe this to be an open forum with minimal moderation from my time here, I like that concept and the non nazi approach it enables.

Things have been said here by MHB that May have otherwise have gone unspoken as a retailer. Credibility of the opposition was attacked but what is a forum without two opposing opinions. There has been no rebuttal has there from the accaused and I assume there will never be. Sometimes people need to be put in their place and I think MHB, without knowing the ins and outs of the situation has done this gracefully and with respect. I have followed this thread and given my opinion several times, needed or not I gave it and I believe it is only fair Mark can have a say now he is less stressed and in a forum state of mind winding down from what I can only think of as a lot of work as a self employed bloke, in an industry of possibly drunk customers and alcohol sometimes fuelling their issues.

Have a great retirement and enjoy yourself now you're not in the retail game..


----------



## SJW (31/8/14)

I agree with "freedom of speach" but I wish we could delete posts.


----------



## MHB (31/8/14)

[SIZE=medium]I am a huge supporter of freedom of speech and strongly support everyone’s right to post, but you can’t un-say or un-do anything in any other aspect of your life.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]The old “what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas” idea might be great marketing but it doesn’t apply to your credit card.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I remember in the old days of delete-able posts; responded to a comment, only to find the post gone; which can make the whole thread stop making sense. If you post something stupid – correct your mistake if necessary apologise and move on, but man up and be responsible for what you say and do; both here on AHB and in the rest of your life.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Mark[/SIZE]


----------



## shaunous (31/8/14)

So your cool with people trashing you Mark? which is basically the large lump of this thread.


----------



## shaunous (31/8/14)

Maybe I have OCD, but I like to de-clutter. If there are topics containing countless posts of drunken dribble, be they funny or derogatory it doesn't matter. I don't see their value. Sure keep them around for some time, but for the length of AHB eternity?

Bit like half the recipes in the RecipeDB, half finished or would clearly taste like shit, but there there. 

It makes searching a right pain. 

But it's how it's staying and that's that. 

Thanks mods for putting in the hard time and effort, carry on regardless.


----------



## MHB (31/8/14)

shaunous said:


> So your cool with people trashing you Mark? which is basically the large lump of this thread.


Ranks right up there with being flogged with barbed wire, not my point.
Free speech doesn't depend on whether or not I like what is being said, my point is you can say what you like but you and I are responsible for what we say and do.
In this case (AHB) if you post stupid, objectionable, offensive... material, it is there for all to see, no one should be able to rewrite history, that's very 1984.
If you give people the impression that you're a complete wanker, racist or retard based on what you post, then they might be right in garnering that impression, it's your and my responsibility to think about what we say and think before we post.
Mark


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/8/14)

shaunous said:


> Maybe I have OCD, but I like to de-clutter.


So thats your problem... :chug:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/8/14)

Just had a look at the stats..

25,832 views.....


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/9/14)

Abusive posts towards other members is against forum rules and will not be tolerated, I have hidden the post and others referencing it, please keep this thread civil.
Also duplicate accounts will not be allowed.


----------



## sp0rk (1/9/14)

manticle said:


> Do you think AHB will run faster if this thread is deleted Shaun?


To be a pedantic database admin/developer, technically yes as it will remove records from the database and table access will be (almost unnoticeably) faster...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/9/14)

Now, I'm not usually one to stir things up....... h34r:

But I do find it interesting that for months when people were screaming out "Mark are you there?...." some out of concern, some with a "genuine" gripe or issue with an order etc. All AHB got was the sound of crickets and tumbleweeds blowing through town.

Now that no one is, more or less, asking anything anymore ....he has lots to say.


On a serious note ladies...untangle your panties, Keep your personal issues personal. And get back to what you where valued for most - giving good brewing advice.



Not sure why I felt the need to rant, all this has almost nothing to do with me....rant over.....
Carry on, while I climb off my moral soapbox.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/9/14)

By the way beloved mods.....

Is this no longer a retail thread, and just another day time soap opera for us to sit back, open the popcorn and enjoy the drama????


----------



## SJW (3/9/14)

The new bloke, Steve should start his own thread to keep us all in the loop. Every other retailer milked the forum to get things kicked off. (No offence) I would like to know how he is going. There is a lot of people, albeit tight wads like me, on AHB that would buy from him with $6 postage for 25kgs


----------



## manticle (3/9/14)

There is a retail thread already for the brewman operation. I think I linked it a page or so ago.


----------



## Brewman_ (5/9/14)

Things are up and running fine.
As Manticle said there's a retail thread going. I will update things in that thread.


----------



## LRK (6/9/14)

Hi Mark,

I just got the sad news old mate! I just went to place an order through BrewBuilder and fair sh*t myself when I saw the banner declaring you were closed for business!!

I see from most of the posts in this thread that many, many others are also saddened by your departure but I am pleased that you will be still an active member of this forum, so I will try to login more often and look for posts from you and I hope to hear of you enjoying yourself at whatever takes your fancy and if one of those choices is to travel to Brisbane sometimes, then you will always have a comfortable bed in my home!

It would be my pleasure to have you as our guest to, in some small way thank you and show you my appreciation for all that you have done for me over the years by way of your excellent service, advice and general friendship that I felt when talking with you on the odd occasions.

On the final business note, when you get the chance to work through your reconciliations of accounts, please do not hesitate to send my an invoice should I still owe you anything!

It's been great, mate. Now enjoy your retirement and who knows?? You might get a call telling you I am coming to Newcastle again and this time, it will be MY shout!

Cheers and here's to you old mate!

LRK (aka Ray from Murarrie)

PS, Please tell Steve I wish him all the best and FYI - I just placed an order with him


----------



## shmick (9/9/14)

Sorry to hear this Mark - just discovered tonight.

Must of been tough.

I can hardly think of anyone more dedicated or supportive of the local homebrew scene (and brewers) over the years. Always willing to help without asking for anything in return.

I sincerely hope it brings you to that better place that only hard decisions like this can.



PS - Good Luck Steve. Hope it takes off for you.

Mick


----------

